# Well



## Summercat

As some of you know we are in the middle of a move to a new flat. Got the internet working and had movers come yesterday.
Then last night, a friend came by with a box, I thought had shoes. It had a kitten. They had told me they found it about a week ago and it was stuck in a crevice between an abandoned building and the pavement. I thought they planned to keep him.

Biggles loves the kitten, he first followed him sniffing and then they played together. The kitten is tiny, the vet they saw put him about six weeks when found.
So maybe now eight but I think closer to seven. His eyes look green.

They didn't have litter for him at their flat but I put some in a box for him in the bathroom and he used it overnight but had watery poo overnight and when I put the box this morn.

He was sleeping on the cushion I gave him when I went in the bathroom this morn and now he and Biggles are up and playing

They said he was health checked, deflead and had injections but I need to see his record from the vet and pass it to my vet.
I said we would keep him on a trial basis to see how it goes.
So this is Jack:


----------



## LJC675

Oh my goodness me how cute. Hello Jack ( now no longer Jack in the box). Oooh I hope Biggles falls in love with him, super cute.


----------



## MilleD

He's a bit cute. 

Where did you get that round cardboard thing from? Looks interesting


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
Oh I didn't even think of that doh, but yes, Jack in the box

@MilleD 
A local pet shop but Zooplus might have them. The same brand (will check the name for you) sell also in the same material, small loungers and fish shaped flat ones. Biggles had an older round one in our other flat, that he slept in it on the bed, as well as for scratching and occasional chewing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning Jack! Aren’t you just the cutest little ball of fluff? I’m glad you and Mr B have been playing this morning, paws crossed for a nice easy settling in


----------



## ebonycat

Aww he’s very cute, glad mr b approves & has been playing with him.
I hope everything continues to go well & he has a forever home with you & mr b x


----------



## Summercat

Here are some better pics, I put him on the window sill, his eyes look bluish green in room lighting.


----------



## Summercat

Until I get him to see my vet for her estimate, any guesses on how old you think he may be?


----------



## MilleD

Summercat said:


> @LJC675
> Oh I didn't even think of that doh, but yes, Jack in the box
> 
> @MilleD
> A local pet shop but Zooplus might have them. The same brand (will check the name for you) sell also in the same material, small loungers and fish shaped flat ones. Biggles had an older round one in our other flat, that he slept in it on the bed, as well as for scratching and occasional chewing.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## SbanR

Hello Jack sounds like Biggles is already falling for you. Get your little paws firmly under the table now
Will you be finally moved into the new flat now SC?

Ps. Is OH ok with keeping Jack?


----------



## Emmasian

So tiddly and fluffy! He does look young though. Does that mean he might get need some kitten milk to supplement him? See what the vet says and get proof of worming etc. Lovely little lad though xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Wow little jack is cute And good to see Mr B not too unhappy with jack. Hope OH ok with little jack.


----------



## lymorelynn

What a cute little surprise :Cat
Hard to say from the photos but if his eye colour is changing I would say 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
We were moving things by ourselves by taxi and metro, used movers on Sat and will use the moving company again Tues then should be in the clear.:Cat
Apparently, OH knew the kitten was coming last night so agreed but I didn't know he knew, so all well on that front.

@Emmasian 
Kitten milk good idea, I didn't think of that. He does look tiny to me. My thought had been to get a kitten about three months to six months. Not really prepared as didn't know he was coming but he is friendly and they play well together.:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@lymorelynn 
Ah ok, the eye color change is gradual, that makes sense, thanks. He is probably still transitioning the color then. The vet estimated he was six weeks when they found him. The vet on the second visit said eight weeks but small for eight weeks in size.


----------



## Summercat

@Gallifreyangirl 
OH apparently knew the kitten was coming last night, I didn't


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat glad that the move is going smoothly and what a lovely surprise!! Jack is gorgeous!! A little bundle of fluffy joy! Pleased that Biggles is getting on with him too!! But who wouldn't, he's just too cutex


----------



## SbanR

Hooray! Another spouse converted


----------



## Dumpling

He's so cute! That's great that he and Biggles are getting on well together and it sounds like he's settling in well! :Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Awww this is the best news ❤❤

Welcome home Jack and congratulations to my fluffy beautiful butty, Mr Biggs, on becoming a big brother xx 

Congratulations SC on your youngest son ❤ He is just as beautiful as his big brother Biggles and has landed on his paws finding a home with you all xxx 

That’s lovely that OH decided for you’s  took some of the pressure off you of finding a kitten, sometimes we can overthink things too and talk ourselves out of it so OH has taken that stress off you too and above all what an amazing surprise from him to you xxxx 


Congratulations to you all ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Willow_Warren

He's so very cute!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh well hello Jack!!

What a little fluffy surprise!! So pleased Mr B is on board and he will be company for him. 

I think you’d better update your Likes and Dislikes lol xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh lovie! Isn’t Jack just the sweetest boy! You have to keep him hun.❤ It will be so lovely that Biggles will have a little friend that he’s already bonding with! 
More pics!!!!!! Lol! 
xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

New house new kitty! 
Jack is lovely x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Madness. What a perfect cute ball of fluff! Sounds like it's going amazingly so far and he chose himself the right home, what a clever boy. Best new addition to a new home. Look forward to seeing more of him and with Biggleswade


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, will try to get some together pics, tonight.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys, will try to get some together pics, tonight.


Oooh Yes please Hun! xxx


----------



## Summercat

(Some items are still wrapped up and not unpacked hence the plastic wrap.):Shy

I can't often get good action shots but this was not too speedy action


----------



## Soozi

Iz got your tail! Lol!!!! Gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Erenya

aawwww, jack's a cutie! sadly, i know i could never introduce a kitten to Einstein, he's too jealous. Biggles is being a great older brother


----------



## Trixie1

Lovely picture of the two together little Jack having loads of fun with Biggles tail!! Biggles seems quite laid back with this cheeky new addition!! Great to seeX


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good to see jack and biggles.


----------



## Clairabella

Aww! Melted ❤ ❤

These pair  

Look at my butty Biggles with his fine fur coat on :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Jack was resting with me on the couch and then Biggles hopped up nearby and curled up to sleep. Jack went over to Biggs and got a little wash then playtime again.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack was resting with me on the couch and then Biggles hopped up nearby and curled up to sleep. Jack went over to Biggs and got a little wash then playtime again.
> View attachment 370348
> View attachment 370347


Biggles has really taken to him how cute these two are together! x


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> Jack was resting with me on the couch and then Biggles hopped up nearby and curled up to sleep. Jack went over to Biggs and got a little wash then playtime again.
> View attachment 370348
> View attachment 370347


That's adorable!!


----------



## Clairabella

Amazing ❤ ❤


----------



## moggie14

Aw they are so adorable together :Happy


----------



## Minuscule

So cute!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Great they gelled straight away.


----------



## Soozi

That just so lovely to see!! It was meant to be SC!!! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, I think as Jack is a kitten and Biggles is so laid back it worked. I think Biggles would get on well with most cats given they were receptive.


----------



## Biscuit123

He's so cute! How good of you to take him in! Are you thinking of keeping him?


----------



## SuboJvR

Surely Biggles has already decided


----------



## Summercat

@Biscuit123 
I had been debating the idea of getting a young cat or kitten, so our cat would have a playmate/companion.
I was going to approach the idea again in a few weeks, after our move is compete and OH is back from a trip.
Just so happened we knew someone who had found a kitten and decided not to keep and they knew I had mentioned getting another.
It was a surprise but a nice one, as they seem to get along well and Biggles is happy, we will likely keep Jack. 
I need to see his vet record though and bring him in for either worming or more tests as he has diarrhea about 8/10 x per day. I hope to get the records today.
Hoping it is nothing serious.


----------



## SuboJvR

Summercat said:


> @Biscuit123
> I had been debating the idea of getting a young cat or kitten, so our cat would have a playmate/companion.
> I was going to approach the idea again in a few weeks, after our move is compete and OH is back from a trip.
> Just so happened we knew someone who had found a kitten and decided not to keep and they knew I had mentioned getting another.
> It was a surprise but a nice one, as they seem to get along well and Biggles is happy, we will likely keep Jack.
> I need to see his vet record though and bring him in for either worming or more tests as he has diarrhea about 8/10 x per day. I hope to get the records today.
> Hoping it is nothing serious.


It may be worth keeping him separate from Biggles until you know what's going on for sure?


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Biscuit123
> I had been debating the idea of getting a young cat or kitten, so our cat would have a playmate/companion.
> I was going to approach the idea again in a few weeks, after our move is compete and OH is back from a trip.
> Just so happened we knew someone who had found a kitten and decided not to keep and they knew I had mentioned getting another.
> It was a surprise but a nice one, as they seem to get along well and Biggles is happy, we will likely keep Jack.
> I need to see his vet record though and bring him in for either worming or more tests as he has diarrhea about 8/10 x per day. I hope to get the records today.
> Hoping it is nothing serious.


Hun I would think it's all down to diet with his dire rear! I don't know much about such small kittens but a chat to the vet should put you and jack right! Push for his vet records ASAP love xxx


----------



## Summercat

I now have his records. He was wormed and they said he did not need another dose as nothing came out but I could try another for precaution. He had his first set of vacs. He was given the all clear to be near other cats by the first vet.

I just asked and it seems they were feeding him dry and then dry and wet food mixed brands. I have only been giving wet + kitten formula.
Going to stop the formula and try Applaws chicken and pumpkin for his next two meals. He may have been switched a bit too much with food. He was likely 5/6 weeks when found and now is 7/8 weeks.


----------



## SbanR

Would it be ok to try the plain chicken/fish method for such a young kitten? Just to give his gut a bit of a rest


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
The chicken and pumpkin is just plain chicken and pumpkin, which is what I was thinking of from what people have posted before for watery poo. 
He came Sat eve at 10:30 so I didn't have any supplies and wasn't expecting him. So I gave him an Applaws pate of Biggles for overnight.
Sunday I went to the shop and bought one brand of kitten food, wet.
I asked Sat eve what they had been feeding him and I was told a mix but the was last was Gourmet Gold Chicken.
Today I saw another person from the flat who had him and he said they fed dry initially then wet and dry.
To be fair, they are not cat people but dog people and didn't know that you have to be careful introducing new foods to kittens. He already had diarrhea when he came Sat eve.

I found some Applaws chicken and pumpkin in our old flat today, it has water as well, so thought to start with that rather than white fish. I know it is not complete but I want to get him regular.
Do you think having the pumpkin with the chicken is a bad idea? It is moist and pretty basic I was thinking.


----------



## Soozi

I wonder if a probiotic would help hun. Bioglan has been recommended on here just recently as being good and fine for kittens. xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Thanks! Will see if I can pick it up in the pet shop tomorrow.


----------



## SuboJvR

Pumpkin can be a funny one. It can help with bowel regularity, as it's good fibre for cats, but that doesn't necessarily translate to fixing diarrhoea already in action. It's also recommended in constipation for example!


----------



## SuboJvR

Summercat said:


> @Soozi
> Thanks! Will see if I can pick it up in the pet shop tomorrow.


Bioglan is a human grade probiotic. I get mine from Amazon.co.uk. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bioglan-Ve...e=UTF8&qid=1538409864&sr=8-1&keywords=bioglan

I would give Joey half a capsule per day, spread over two meals, when he was smaller, and when we were starting with it 

The absolute best thing I have found for kitten diarrhoea (and Joey was 6 weeks when we got him) was just plain cooked chicken/fish. If it persists on that, I'd be suspicious for something else going on!


----------



## Treaclesmum

SuboJvR said:


> Pumpkin can be a funny one. It can help with bowel regularity, as it's good fibre for cats, but that doesn't necessarily translate to fixing diarrhoea already in action. It's also recommended in constipation for example!


It has always worked for my cats' diarrhoea when they've needed it. I think it generally improves the bowel function for either issue, D or C! I hope it will help your little one.


----------



## QOTN

I gave it to my cats for a while in order to soften things a little and I found it was more than effective! So much so, I had to stop giving it to them.


----------



## Summercat

I have heard pumpkin is good for diarrhea or constipation.
Will see what the little guy is like tomorrow.

I will try the probiotic with Jack just took one myself, I think I might have bronchitis (have had before) and took some antibiotics, the probiotic is to minimize gut damage from the antibiotic.


----------



## SbanR

SC, I have no idea 're the pumpkin as I've never had to use it for Jessie.

When taking probiotics while on a course of AB, make sure there's a 2 hour gap between the two otherwise (as I understand it) the probiotics will get killed off


----------



## Psygon

How cute is Jack!

Lovely that he has made friends with Biggles so quickly too


----------



## Summercat

Oooh I didn't know that @SbanR thanks! Will be careful to take them apart.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Err, *cough* more photos please *cough*


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness, Jack, you are delicious.What a gorgeous boy you are.

Thanks @Summercat


----------



## Soozi

I think I could just sit and look at him for hours! What a little sweetie he is. xxx❤


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys
He is cute :Cat

I worry he is so young and of course too tiny to have been away from Mum a few weeks. I hope he will be ok socially and physically as he grows. Being with Biggles will help socialization wise I think but I am not sure he will be as well rounded as Biggs.


----------



## Trixie1

Doesn't he just bring a big smile to your face @Summercat he's just soooo adorablex


----------



## Summercat

Here is a yawn


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys
> He is cute :Cat
> 
> I worry he is so young and of course too tiny to have been away from Mum a few weeks. I hope he will be ok socially and physically as he grows. Being with Biggles will help socialization wise I think but I am not sure he will be as well rounded as Biggs.


Honestly, I think having Biggs and you around, he will be just fine I had my last cat from 7 weeks old, and he was the most laid back, gentle and affectionate cat I've ever come across. X


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Trixie1 that is reassuring.


----------



## SuboJvR

Summercat said:


> Thanks @Trixie1 that is reassuring.


You've seen and heard loads of my Joey stories by now, he too was 5/6 weeks and we just made it a priority to put him first until he was near 15 weeks or so.

It did my husband's head in  but I didn't want Joey to be alone for too long so even going shopping and stuff I'd be getting anxious. He's totally fine with when I'm at work now and such. And Jack has Biggles too to learn from and hang out with.

Part of me doesn't quite know how Joey has learned all he has, he seems to have very strong instincts though and i suppose that ultimately guides a lot of what he does. Socialisation wise he is just a dream with people: initially a little wary of strangers but easily bribed with treats or toys. He fell in love with my sister in law when she came to stay for a whole month! He's not even worried when I come home smelling like my dads cats, but certain neighbourhood cats do cause him some anxiety (even just through the window). One in particular seems to be the local bully as both our neighbours have said the same!


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I suppose I have just heard more stories of poorly socialization vs not. I think as well Biggles will be a positive factor vs bringing a lone very young kitten in.

I choose Biggles for his temperament and friendliness, he was already an adult. I had planned to choose a kitten who I thought would be a good match. 

Good news no poo so far this visible this morn or from overnight.


----------



## Dumpling

Good news on the poo front! Hopefully it's just a result of lots of dietary changes and settles down now 

He looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## SuboJvR

Summercat said:


> Yes, I suppose I have just heard more stories of poorly socialization vs not. I think as well Biggles will be a positive factor vs bringing a lone very young kitten in.
> 
> I choose Biggles for his temperament and friendliness, he was already an adult. I had planned to choose a kitten who I thought would be a good match.
> 
> Good news no poo so far this visible this morn or from overnight.


I think people can maybe expect miracles with kittens/cats, assuming they learn how to be "friendly cats" as if by magic rather than from positive human interaction. We all care so much about our cats here that we spend hours posting about them so uhh... I think it's safe to say CatChatterers are probably a little more invested in putting cats first than some other folk


----------



## Soozi

Great news on the poo front hun! I’d still get some bioglan tho! 
How are they both today! It’s just brill they have bonded so well! Even tho Biggles has a gentle nature it could have gone the other way. xxx❤❤


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Summercat you will have to get Jack a bath at some point for @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, had one poo normal but a little on the soft side today, so all good there, thankfully!
Jack has had a few semi baths already with a cat mousse cleanser. He has walked into his poo trails a bit when he had the diarrhea and was trying to bury it. So half washes on his bottom and feet. He wasn't happy about that.

Still only giving the Applaws Chicken and pumpkin but plan to buy and poach some chicken tonight, so he can Biggles can have that for dinner in broth.

Tommorow I might try him on one brand of complete kitten food.

I have been feeding Biggles up high so he cannot get into his food.

For socialization, I think the best odds of a well rounded cat are more time with mum and siblings as well as early human interaction. So hopefully Jack will do well.


----------



## moggie14

I just adore that little pink nose! :Happy :Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh! If you could get him loafing after a bath SC, I'd think I'd burst  

He really is just too beautiful. I do hope you keep him,


----------



## huckybuck

Awwww he is truly delicious!!

I hope you are tickling those toes and giving them lots of kisses!!

Glad the applaws and pumpkin is doing the trick - I swear by it for either way and think it's got more moisture too to keep them hydrated!!

It's so lovely that they get on so well.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh! If you could get him loafing after a bath SC, I'd think I'd burst
> 
> He really is just too beautiful. I do hope you keep him,


With Biggles being such a devoted big brother there isn't much choice, surely?


----------



## Summercat

Applaws chicken and pumpkin with a little Animonda kitten mixed in now is going well.
Biggles is taking his duties seriously:


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Applaws chicken and pumpkin with a little Animonda kitten mixed in now is going well.
> Biggles is taking his duties seriously:
> View attachment 370635
> View attachment 370636


On the last photo Jack looks rather enduring than enjoying.


----------



## Summercat

Yes, Biggles has been holding him down for his washes but needs must:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Biggles is such a wonderful big brother guardian


----------



## Summercat

Sleepy time


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370644
> Sleepy time


Think I'd rather have my head up the other end Jack! Lol how gorgeous! ❤❤xx


----------



## Summercat

Biggles is very good :Cat a lovely boy. I thought he would like a friend/playmate but he did more.


----------



## Ali71

Just catching up - @Summercat how lovely - new home and new addition in the same week! Good boy Biggles, what a little superstar for taking Jack under your paw. He is adorable. Congratulations and happy settling in


----------



## Matrod

Jack is so scrumptious :Happy how tiny does he look next to Biggles! It’s lovely to see/hear how well they are getting on :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Thanks all:Cat


----------



## Willow_Warren

oh you are so lucky they are getting on well... Isn't Biggles a superstar!?

I may have to stop reading the thread as it's too cute for words... it will only lead me into temptation... 

Hannah


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> View attachment 370644
> Sleepy time


Aaaaaaaw!! These two where just meant to be together!! They really have bonded incredibly quickly, it so lovelyXx


----------



## Summercat

Are you still thinking on another @Willow_Warren ?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Summercat said:


> Are you still thinking on another @Willow_Warren ?


I thought long and hard after the thread I started, but decided that it would be best just to concentrate on Lola. There's times when Lola is quite demanding...

Also work seems to still be crazy busy, with other issues going on there that I can't see an end to.

One of my bunnies lost her fight against head tilt just a few weeks back, which has left my other bunny on his own. Bunnies are sociable animals and shouldn't be alone, so whilst I fancy anohter cat I believe that getting Caspian a new companion is a higher priority. I find binding bunnies stressful though and I defiantly need to take a good few days off work to do so, I haven't started looking yet.

Hannah


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
I see, sounds sensible. Post pics of your new bunny when have.
Xx


----------



## chillminx

@Summercat - what a lovely story, I'm very glad the introductions are going so well - brilliant!  .

Biggles is a really special boy, bless him, and Jack is ultra-cute!  xx


----------



## Summercat

@chillminx 
Thank you, it was spur of the moment and I didn't do things the way I would, if had planned them out but yes, Biggles is a special boy.:Cat I know I am lucky in that regard.


----------



## Summercat

Went to the vets today. I wanted to see if kitten needed another worming or anything else. 
Poor Biggles had a cut in his paw yesterday. I came home last night to bloody paw prints around the flat, a larger area of blood on a windowsill and wall. 
Biggs had cut his paw it seemed into the pad where the cut was not visible. It had stopped bleeding but I put Jack in the bathroom for the night so he wouldn't share a litter box with Biggles, as a precaution. 
I am not sure if it was one of Jacks claws in play that cut him or something on OH's desk.
He walked normally. The vet said there is usually a lot of blood with a cut to the paw.
So he was pronounced fine. 
Jack as well. The vet ordered one more test and gave extra wormer and flea med as he had fleas previously.
She thinks he is eight weeks now.


----------



## Summercat




----------



## Clairabella

Sorry to hear about my butty Biggles hurting himself :,-( I’m glad he got the all clear at the vets though ❤

Glad his baby brother is doing well too SC ❤❤❤❤❤ Love you you, jack and my butty from us lot xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 371007


He's just an absolute beauty ❤


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Clairabella, here are the two now as Biggles just hopped up a few min ago


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks @Clairabella, here are the two now as Biggles just hopped up a few min ago
> View attachment 371020


I adore these two!! Glad all went well at the vets today, sorry to hear about Biggles paw, glad it's nothing serious, love their little pink bunny tooX


----------



## Soozi

Absolutely gorgeous SC jack seems to be obsessed with Biggle’s tail! 
What’s up with Biggle’s paw?


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi
I am not sure what happened. I have a feeling one of Jacks nails went in deep in play or he hurt his paw on an object OH's desk, as most blood was on the windowsill near the desk.
He walks as usual and plays as well. I did seperate them a few times today when they were wrestling, as I did not want the wound reopened. Jack will follow Biggles and swipe at his tail and back legs.
I couldn't see the actual wound but saw lots of blood on his paw yesterday. The vet said a lot of blood is expected with paw wounds.
The vet saw dry blood today when she examined him but did not think anything needed to be done and he would be fine.
He is normal in his behavior.


----------



## Soozi

Oh thank goodness! Paws and ears do bleed a lot! Glad he’s ok hun. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad Biggles is alright and on the mend.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww poor Biggles - I do think with paw cuts they look awful as there’s so much blood - a bit like if we cut our noses!! 

Loving seeing the photos - it’s just heartwarming to see them get on so well.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys:Cat

Here are more photos from a couple days ago:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lovely Mr B, you’re so good with Jack  I hope your poor paw isn’t sore. Hope you and OH are feeling settled in, too, SC.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Mrs Funkin 
No, he doesn't have seem to have a sore paw, using it as normal. I thought he might need antibiotic cream but the vet said it was fine.

Mr SC has been away a few days but due back this week. 
My original plan was to bring up a kitten after he was back and the move complete.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah well, best laid plans and all that  Glad Mr B's paw is all good and hooray fro Mr SC coming home this week.


----------



## Treaclesmum

So adorable and he has such beautiful markings!! :Kiss


----------



## Clairabella

These beautiful pair ❤


----------



## Soozi

He has gorgeous markings! Just love them both together! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks, I especially like his ears with the matching white stripes.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks, I especially like his ears with the matching white stripes.:Cat


Yes, His little white tipped ears are lovely x


----------



## Summercat

One last update:
All well, just waiting on Jacks blood work, and if all ok the vet says we can begin vacinations.
Pic from today


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> One last update:
> All well, just waiting on Jacks blood work, and if all ok the vet says we can begin vacinations.
> Pic from today
> View attachment 371738


I just adore these two hun! What a gorgeous pair they look! Bromance! xx❤❤xx
What do you mean last update???


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Thanks! 
I meant will stop updating in this thread but will still post pics in the photo thread etc.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Awwww these beautiful pair ❤❤ Nooooo don’t stop updating this thread either, it’s nice to come here and find their pics all in one place ❤ Xxx


----------



## SbanR

Too right @Clairabella !


----------



## vivien

Wow I don’t know how I missed this thread, but I have had a lot on lately. Jack is adorable. It’s great that Biggles took to him straight away. Welcome to the forum baby Jack.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi

Agree with Claire! Keep this thread going hun! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, will update on here


----------



## SbanR

How about another photo, in celebration


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> How about another photo, in celebration


Good idea! Lol! :Joyful


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Ok:Cat


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> View attachment 371791
> View attachment 371792
> @SbanR
> Ok:Cat


You capture them so beautifully! ❤❤xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Yay more pictures and we don't want this thread to stop.


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Thanks! I was just saying to Whompingwillow, I have better light in the new flat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look at the pair of them  Lovely. Glad you will continue to update here, SC.


----------



## Clairabella

Bbbbeeeeaaaaauuuuttifulllllllll ❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

Glad your keeping this thread too SC lovely picture of them both looking out of the windowX


----------



## Summercat

The vet said on Monday she thinks Jack will be a big cat. I can already see how he has grown since we have had him. 
Got the old flat cleaned and are handing over the keys today, so can spend more time here. Still have a lot to unpack.
Will get to spend more time with kitty's.


----------



## Emmasian

He is to die for! Look at those pawsies: Datz my fevver an youz not avin nonna itz! 

Love the photo of them looking out of the window!


----------



## Summercat

Taking a break


----------



## huckybuck

Awwww

Now assuming Jack is staying in the Summercat household...please can you add his likes and dislikes to the SS L and D thread - your SS is desperate to start kitten shopping!!!


----------



## Soozi

Awww I want to tickle his tummy! What a well adjusted little boy he is. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I want to bury my face in his tummy too sooz lol xx

Glad the keys are handed back and the old place is out the way and all finalised xxxx 

Hope you will all be very happy in ur new home SC ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Clairabella :Cat
I am happy the move is completed.

@Soozi 
He does seem pretty content and well adjusted.

@huckybuck 
Results on his blood work should be in today, if all well will update the SS thread


----------



## Pinto

Summercat said:


> As some of you know we are in the middle of a move to a new flat. Got the internet working and had movers come yesterday.
> Then last night, a friend came by with a box, I thought had shoes. It had a kitten. They had told me they found it about a week ago and it was stuck in a crevice between an abandoned building and the pavement. I thought they planned to keep him.
> 
> Biggles loves the kitten, he first followed him sniffing and then they played together. The kitten is tiny, the vet they saw put him about six weeks when found.
> So maybe now eight but I think closer to seven. His eyes look green.
> 
> They didn't have litter for him at their flat but I put some in a box for him in the bathroom and he used it overnight but had watery poo overnight and when I put the box this morn.
> 
> He was sleeping on the cushion I gave him when I went in the bathroom this morn and now he and Biggles are up and playing
> 
> They said he was health checked, deflead and had injections but I need to see his record from the vet and pass it to my vet.
> I said we would keep him on a trial basis to see how it goes.
> So this is Jack:
> View attachment 370221
> View attachment 370222
> View attachment 370223


Lucky Jack


----------



## Summercat

Jack was watching Biggle's swishing tail:


----------



## SbanR

Did he make a jump for it?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
Nope, he went for climbing up the vent, which he is pretty good at :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Nope, he went for climbing up the vent, which he is pretty good at :Cat


You'll have to train him to a harness and take him out to climb some trees


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad the thread is still going.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
So far, he climbs his scratchers, the vents, the sofa and at least once,OH's trouser leg.


----------



## Summercat

Still waiting on lab results


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> Still waiting on lab results
> View attachment 372204


I'm in love all over again, Jack you are a sweetie xx


----------



## Soozi

Jack you are the most gorgeous boy! I think you know how lucky you are too! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Dumpling

He's such a gorgeous boy! That little nose :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Lab results all neg. 
It looks like Jack Pickles is staying.
Pickles as Biggles, is Mr. Henry Biggles and it is only fair Jack also has a surname.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Lab results all neg.
> It looks like Jack Pickles is staying.
> Pickles as Biggles, is Mr. Henry Biggles and it is only fair Jack also has a surname.
> View attachment 372225


That's great news Lovi! It's been so sad here recently it's nice to get some positive news. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So good on the news for Jack.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Jack pickles and Henry biggles  I love it


----------



## Emmasian

Agree we need some lovely news to lift us. Welcome home baby Pickles. You have landed on your incredibly cute little pawsies. I can't wait to watch you grow up XXX


----------



## huckybuck

Yippee - whatever the result he would have had to stay - he's Biggles little brother!!!


----------



## LJC675

Woohoo welcome home Jack Pickles xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trixie1

Great result!! Jack Pickles has found his forever home his surname really suits him as well SC. X


----------



## Summercat

Thanks all
Here are a few more pics from today, just because:


----------



## SuboJvR

I can’t get over how in love Biggles is. It’s wonderful.


----------



## ebonycat

Woo hoo, of course he’s staying :Kiss
So happy for you SC & of course Mr B & Jack xx


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Thanks all
> Here are a few more pics from today, just because:
> View attachment 372312
> View attachment 372313


Gorgeous! Jack is like a little model posing for the photos! So lovely! xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Are there any happier two cats? No way! Those two are meant for eah other.
Glad Mr. Pickles has found his home and his loving big brother.


----------



## MilleD

Summercat said:


> Thanks all
> Here are a few more pics from today, just because:
> View attachment 372312
> View attachment 372313


Oh my god, it right melts your heart doesn't it :Happy


----------



## Summercat

Thanks all:Cat

I think Biggles must have missed feline company. He has been very happy having Jack to play with.


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful photos SC. Just has blossomed under your combined care


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Look at Mr B cuddling Master P. It's the most lovely thing


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
That is Biggles doing his part to keep the kitten clean. Biggles thinks kitten needs washing, kitten is washed.:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought as much (but I am a softie who likes to think that he's sneaking a cuddle!)


----------



## Summercat

Morning


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Love the pictures keep them comimg.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I seriously don't think I have ever seen anything cuter!!


----------



## Soozi

Oh my days! How gorgeous are those two! 
xxx❤xxx


----------



## Tawny75

So cute! I am so glad that all is okay and he is staying <3


----------



## Summercat

Sorry, the pics from this morn weren't very good quality but they were sweet together. Jack was playing with a mouse and Biggles came in to say hello. Mouse made by @QOTN by the way
Here are more kitten pics:


----------



## Emmasian

He is so dinky and adorable I could pop!


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Jack Pickles!! Your just so adorable, always bring a huge smileX


----------



## Summercat

Jack had a busy day, he got to have a bit part in a film. 
Now he is having a snooze.


----------



## ChaosCat

Will we see the film, too?


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
If will be on YouTube I will share. It is a short film for charity.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> If will be on YouTube I will share. It is a short film for charity.


Oooh want to see the film! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Yes! Me too although Jack is a little superstar already!! great that it's for charity SC hope we get to see itXx


----------



## Emmasian

He is so tiddly and scrumptious he makes me want to squeeze things! I am a bit odd. Would like very much to see film too xx


----------



## Summercat

Will let you guys know if can post a link to the film. Maybe after Secret Santa though, don't want to give too many things away.:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Just saw a preview of the film, which is music video type and Jack has his cameo where he is oo'd and aw'd over. But it is still in the production stage.


----------



## Dumpling

Can't believe I missed to update to stay he's staying, I'm so pleased!!


----------



## Summercat

This weekend


----------



## Soozi

Come ‘ere I wanz a cuddlez! :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful Lol! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Can't seem to get enough of these two gorgeous cuties X


----------



## Summercat




----------



## chillminx

So sweet!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So adorable.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys:Cat


----------



## Minuscule

It makes me want to get a little brother for Ren.

They are so cute together!


----------



## Soozi

It’s just heartwarming to see jack seems to adore Biggles I have a feeling the feeling is mutual! ❤❤


----------



## LJC675

I love this thread, the 2 boys are so adorable together. Makes me go all squidgy. xxxxxx


----------



## Summercat

Getting big, OH has told Biggles, he better eat Jack while he still can:Shy


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> View attachment 373149
> Getting big, OH has told Biggles, he better eat Jack while he still can:Shy


Oh my, cuteness overload!


----------



## Soozi

I’ve just sat and stared at that pic for ages! What a little darling jack is! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

He is pretty cute
Going to get his first vacs today.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good luck for Jack's vacs.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> View attachment 373149
> Getting big, OH has told Biggles, he better eat Jack while he still can:Shy


Oh Jack!!! your absolutely scrumptious! Yes! Getting big now, so love he's little pick toes and gorgeous white tipped ears hope he doesn't grow up too fast, not that I want Biggles to eat him!! although I'm sure he loves him far to much to eat him!! Xx


----------



## Summercat

Little and big


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Little and big
> View attachment 373315


Jack looks tiny in this photo!! Or is Biggles growing!! Another adorable photo of these two sweetheartsX


----------



## Soozi

Kissy kissy! How cute! xxx❤❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1
The vet said she thinks Jack will be bigger than average, does not bode well for Biggles who is smaller than average.
I think Jack is about nine weeks now.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> The vet said she thinks Jack will be bigger than average, does not bode well for Biggles who is smaller than average.
> I think Jack is about nine weeks now.
> View attachment 373330
> 
> View attachment 373331


I don't think that Biggles will mind a bigger baby brother!! as he seems to adore him so much and vice versa. 9 weeks old! I can see how much he has grown since you've had him, its lovely to see SCX


----------



## Summercat

One more :Cat
I had brought leaves back today for them to play with. Biggles did his sniff test, Jack played then began to eat, so I took them away:Shy


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> One more :Cat
> I had brought leaves back today for them to play with. Biggles did his sniff test, Jack played then began to eat, so I took them away:Shy
> View attachment 373334


Oh!! just look at Jack munching on those leaves!! Face all scrunched up, getting right into them!X


----------



## oliviarussian

I’m a little bit in love with Jack!


----------



## Clairabella

My two little butties ❤❤ They are just lush together! An absolute pair of beautifulness. I want to scoop them both up in my arms and squish them tight xxx

So glad little brother is staying ❤ He was meant to fit right in with you’s - it couldn’t have turned out any more perfect xxxx


----------



## Soozi

oliviarussian said:


> I'm a little bit in love with Jack!


Lol! I'm very in love with jack! :Kiss❤


----------



## Summercat

Jack says thanks for the compliments:Snaphappy
Last night:


----------



## Tawny75

He is such a handsome fella x


----------



## Summercat

I think he may end up with a medium coat. He looks to be getting a little ruff and pantaloons but his ears and face don't seem to indicate long hair.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> I think he may end up with a medium coat. He looks to be getting a little ruff and pantaloons but his ears and face don't seem to indicate long hair.
> 
> View attachment 373750
> View attachment 373751


Yes, think it might be medium too, I love his little belly!X


----------



## Soozi

I love him whatever his fur is just so squidy! ❤


----------



## Summercat

Growing boy


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Growing boy
> View attachment 373758


 Such long legs!


----------



## Summercat

^^^ our vet thinks he is going to be larger than average


----------



## Forester

Wow, Jack is an absolute stunner.!!!!!  I'm really regretting not looking at this thread before now. 


Biggles seems to be a perfect role model for his apprentice too.


----------



## Summercat

@Forester 
Thank you 
Biggles has been amazing.


----------



## huckybuck

I don’t think it will matter if Jack outgrows Biggles in the slightest - they love each other and will be best mates whatever. It’s fab to see Biggles so much more confident and distracted again.


----------



## Matrod

He’s just so scrumptious :Kiss Rodney had the longest legs at 12 weeks when he came home & he did grow into a big boy, Tilda was half the size of him but it didn’t change anything between them, they played like any other cats together, she would jump on his back & he would charge about with her clinging on.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys

@Matrod 
I love the image of Matilda holding on to Rodney's back as he runs about

@huckybuck 
Biggles was back his old self pretty much right away in the new flat. What I have seen is an increase in happy chatter, not meowing but chirping, trilling and other little noises. He seems so cheerful. I didn't realize another cat would make such a difference to him.

I gots a mouse


----------



## Britt

Jack is adorable :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Jack says thank you:Cat


----------



## Clairabella

Beautiful boys ❤❤ Can’t wait to watch Jack grow :Cat

Can we have a Biggles one pleeease?  Xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Biggles on his new comfy cushion, keeping an eye on things out the window.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Biggles on his new comfy cushion, keeping an eye on things out the window.
> Xx
> View attachment 373853


Awww now ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ I'm in love. My butty Mr Biggs is just amazeballs. Look at his beautiful fur coat which he wears so well ❤:Kiss His coat is lovely SC ❤ j'adore Biggs he's just lush xx


----------



## Summercat

Just a short time ago, Biggles expressed his thanks for having Jack:


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Just a short time ago, Biggles expressed his thanks for having Jack:
> View attachment 373856


:Hilarious

Biggs looks made up lol xx


----------



## Soozi

It’s a lovely sight to see Biggles just relaxing at the window! Totally different to how he was at your other flat. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Yes, I am very happy


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Like your new pic!


----------



## Trixie1

@Soozi , yes!! Love the hat!!


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> @Soozi , yes!! Love the hat!!


I dont do Halloween but thought I better get in the mood! Pmsl


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I dont do Halloween but thought I better get in the mood! Pmsl
> View attachment 373893


Why not! Any excuse! bit early, but "Happy Halloween!!x


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> Why not! Any excuse! bit early, but "Happy Halloween!!x


When is Halloween anyway?!


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> When is Halloween anyway?!


Really!!? Lol 31st October. So your not far off


----------



## Summercat

Looks sweet but is a right bruiser


----------



## SbanR

Shame on you SC, telling fibs about a little baby


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
He is, he is a tough little guy:Bookworm and very determined.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> He is, he is a tough little guy:Bookworm and very determined.


A lot of kiddies are like that aren't they?


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> He is, he is a tough little guy:Bookworm and very determined.


He's becomes more gorgeous everyday! maybe those few weeks on the streets toughened him up a bit!! x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Could be and I think he comes from strong stock

Kitten had a more full on bath today, big brother Biggles helped to dry off and tidy up little one afterwards.
Pics later.
Xx


----------



## Summercat

Bath day:


----------



## ChaosCat

This is unbearably sweet on an early morning! 
Biggles is definitely the best big brother a little imp could wish for.


----------



## Summercat

Did someone say Halloween earlier?


----------



## ewelsh

I too am in the Jack fan club, it’s his little nose which gets me :Kiss


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> I too am in the Jack fan club, it's his little nose which gets me :Kiss


Me too, I am in the club, he is just so cute!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks! He is a friendly little guy


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Did someone say Halloween earlier?
> View attachment 374166


I'm in the fan club too!! I love his white tipped ears! "Happy Halloween" Xx


----------



## Summercat

Happy Halloween @Trixie1 :Cat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have spent an enjoyable few minutes catching up on all the Jack photos, thanks @Summercat he is totally lush  I love how he and Mr Biggles have settled in together, it's wonderful. You must be so pleased.


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Thank you:Cat
He is a fun little guy and Biggles is very pleased.


----------



## Summercat

Snuggly


----------



## Soozi

Such a gorgeous boy! Wish I could have kept my rescue boy. xxx


----------



## SbanR

Ooooh, you can certainly see him growing. Getting those long gangly legs


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Snuggly
> 
> View attachment 374462


He looks soooooo cosy and fluffyx


----------



## Summercat

He is growing fast but is a cuddler which is nice:Cat.


----------



## Summercat

Just popped him on my lap to clip his nails, so far very easy he just lays there and lets me clip them. I give him some pets as well of course
Hope it stays this way.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Just popped him on my lap to clip his nails, so far very easy he just lays there and lets me clip them. I give him some pets as well of course
> Hope it stays this way.
> View attachment 374500


Yes! He's looking very relaxed here!! if you start getting him used to it while he's young, no reason why it would be a problem later. Gorgeous photo of Jack Pickles herex


----------



## Summercat

Thanks all


----------



## Clairabella

It’s his ears for me ❤ I just feel like I need to rub my face in them lol xx


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

He's adorable, love his big paws and fluffy tummy :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys:Cat
I find myself taking lots of pics, but am trying not to post too many. I figure Jack is likely the last kitten I will have (two cats max for us as flat dwellers) and he won't be a kitten for long.
Xx


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys:Cat
> I find myself taking lots of pics, but am trying not to post too many. I figure Jack is likely the last kitten I will have (two cats max for us as flat dwellers) and he won't be a kitten for long.
> Xx


I take loads of pics of Severus too. I must have 300 odd on my phone and I have only had him 4 weeks.


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
About the same for us, next week will be the 6th week for us I think.


----------



## Tawny75

@Summercat we should make a thread in the gallery just for kitten pictures.


----------



## ebonycat

Jack is such a cutie :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Thank you:Cat

@Tawny75 
In principle yes, but the photo gallery doesn't get much use. I posted a thread for Biggles before and try to go there from time to time but it is little used.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Post all the pictures! Who doesn’t love a kitten?


----------



## Summercat

@Mrs Funkin 
Thanks, but you underestimate the amount I have  
We all love kittens and cats here, I just don't want to go overboard and have people get tired of my pics:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rations it is, then


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! I love seeing your two boys SC, Jack’s and Biggles relationship is fab to see and seeing Jack grow is really lovely, I’d be happy to see more of these two adorable sweetheartsxx


----------



## Summercat

Jack relaxing with me while I was watching Unforgotten last night.


----------



## Citruspips

I’ve just been looking through the last pages that I’d missed. Jack is so adorable and it’s lovely to see how well Biggles has taken to him. I think he looks like he’ll be big as he’s got big paws to grow into.


----------



## Summercat

@Citruspips 
Thanks Biggles has been super with Jack.

I was in a pet shop today looking at covered litter trays. Biggles is not very big but decided to get one of the larger covered trays, just in case Jack does grow big.


----------



## Summercat

Just now


----------



## ewelsh

Look at him, I justlove his nose x


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Just now
> View attachment 374855


Lovely photo of Jack with his upside down face! X


----------



## Clairabella

These brothers just melt me ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Whompingwillow

I think you should never stop yourself posting photos. I love that upside down one of jack and its never too many I’m sure everyone agrees


----------



## Soozi

Please keep posting the lovely pics! I don’t post much but look for the pics every day! :Kiss❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

I don't intend to stop posting, just don't want to flood :Cat


----------



## Summercat

The grass is always greener








With a friend


----------



## Clairabella

Look at them both ❤


----------



## Summercat

Sleepy babe










A bit earlier with Biggles


----------



## Clairabella

❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Sleepy babe
> 
> View attachment 375352
> 
> 
> A bit earlier with Biggles
> View attachment 375354


I literally just melted ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Sleepy babe
> 
> View attachment 375352
> 
> 
> A bit earlier with Biggles
> View attachment 375354


Don't think I've ever known such close bonds made so quickly! Awwwww! ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

All down to Biggles


----------



## Matrod

They are just so adorable with each other, what an excellent big bro Biggles is :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Have gotten a barrel


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Have gotten a barrel
> View attachment 375513
> View attachment 375514
> View attachment 375515


Oh my actual god ❤ Biggles paws ❤❤ How is it even possible wen hd has always been a beaut ❤ that he just grows more beautiful with every day that passes xx

J'adore these boys ❤❤


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Have gotten a barrel
> View attachment 375513
> View attachment 375514
> View attachment 375515


 These pictures are just lovely! They are lucky to have each other ❤


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> Have gotten a barrel
> View attachment 375513
> View attachment 375514
> View attachment 375515


That is so cute! They make such a lovely pair, it looks like they enjoy each others company so much!!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, they do have lots of fun together.


----------



## Trixie1

I love your photos of Jack And Biggles they really do seem to have a lot of fun together and quite clearly adore each other!! The photo of them playing in the barrel is fabx


----------



## Summercat

We like paper straws:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> View attachment 375733
> View attachment 375734
> View attachment 375735
> View attachment 375736
> We like paper straws:Cat


Look at these two playing tug of war with the straw in photo 3) Jack looks like he's not letting gox


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Jack is pretty strong for a little one. He held onto a plant today by wrapping his arms around it and continuing to bite the wood while I tried to pull him off.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Jack is pretty strong for a little one. He held onto a plant today by wrapping his arms around it and continuing to bite the wood while I tried to pull him off.


Aaaaaw!! He does seem to want to hold onto things quite tightly!!! Just all play to him I guess


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Play yes, but I think he knew I intended to take him from the plant again, hence the grabing on, he is pretty clever.


----------



## Summercat

I will just sit here and think









Someone has another idea
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Summercat

Sorry, not good lighting with the above but liked the play between them.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> I will just sit here and think
> View attachment 376075
> 
> 
> Someone has another idea
> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 376076
> View attachment 376077
> View attachment 376078


No time to even stop for a think with a litter bundle of fluff bouncing around!! x


----------



## Charity

Oh Mr Biggles, you are such a big softie and a very kind pal to little Jack.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, Biggles is a softie, very sweet.:Cat
We had our vet come by for Jacks second set of Vacs. She says he is likely about 3.5 months after checking his teeth.
She says his head is big for a kitten and thinks he will be a bit bigger than average overall.
She also said, he may have some Rex breed in him somewhere based on his fur and whiskers. I was thinking one of the Asian cats from his face a bit but she dosen't think so.

Here is Jack practicing for the next photo comp today:


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! what an absolutely gorgeous photo of Jack Could be a winner in the next photo comp!! Glad the vets visit went ok today. Mr Biggles has been a real sweetheart with Jack from the very beginning. He's very special tooX


----------



## Clairabella

Awww hope little man is doing ok after his 2nd Vaccs ❤ 

Love love love his blanket pic :Kiss. Jack and his big brother are just perfect together, love seeing what they get upto xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Jack seems sprightly this morning, so all good:Cat


----------



## Summercat

Just had kitten resting on my lap to clip his nails. Decided to snap a photo and got a big yawn


----------



## Soozi

Oh my days! That’s hilarious! And just so cutexxx❤Xxx


----------



## LJC675

Woohoo look at those needle teeth,


----------



## Summercat

@LJC675 
Vet said 3.5 months yesterday, a growing boy and in the vets opinion will grow a lot


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Just had kitten resting on my lap to clip his nails. Decided to snap a photo and got a big yawn
> View attachment 376280


Oh my gosh!! How funny is this photo of Jack! and just look at that belly!! That's one ginormous yawn!!!x


----------



## SbanR

Oooh Master Jack what big fangs you have!


----------



## Summercat

We had guests today and Jack and Biggles got lots of attention. Now just chill out time.


----------



## LJC675

Oh Jack, look at you, you cutie puffed out baby.


----------



## Summercat

Snoozing together last night. Usually they sleep separate but Biggs came over to give Jack a wash and they then lay together.


----------



## Summercat

I said they don't often lay together but Biggles good big brother he is, gave Jack another wash and they are now having a snooze on the bed.


----------



## Tawny75

That is just so adorable


----------



## Soozi

Awww jack is growing fast! xxx❤


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
He is:Shy
Biggles is a small kitty though, so it makes Jack look a bit larger next to him.


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaaaw! Biggles is a fab big brother To Jack the best! and yes growing so fast now! Both looking very relaxed and gorgeous as everXx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you @Trixie1 :Cat


----------



## Summercat

I spent a few hours today visiting kittens at Biggles former shelter. 
I changed and showered when home but I think Biggs and Jack could tell. 
I got lots of purrs and kitty cuddles from them when settled.


----------



## SbanR

Ohhh they're all so sweet


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
There were so many brave kittens today. I didn't get as many photos as I tried, as often a kitten was climbing on me. After a bit most went to sleep. 
A few shy ones but they came out towards the end to explore my boots and see the toys.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> There were so many brave kittens today. I didn't get as many photos as I tried, as often a kitten was climbing on me. After a bit most went to sleep.
> A few shy ones but they came out towards the end to explore my boots and see the toys.


I've fallen for the grey n white baby:Kiss


----------



## Trixie1

I love the the sleepy ginger one!! Isn't it hard SC not to just want to take them all home!!? I would! But don't think Sam would be too impressed!


----------



## Summercat

For you @SbanR


----------



## Summercat

Yes, it is always hard not to pop one or two in my bag @Trixie1

The sleeping ginger is a girl, her brother is also ginger but long haired. 
I was going to get a pic of the brother in the basket he was sleeping in but then I had to go quickly to get a shared taxi.
Here is another pic of the ginger girl:


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> For you @SbanR
> View attachment 377433
> View attachment 377434
> View attachment 377435


Irresistible:Kiss how did you manage to leave her behind

Will have to take the little princeling out soon. It's been a grey, damp thoroughly yucky day here


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR
If not for new Jack, I probably would have taken her. 
She is gorgeous and very sweet. I have fallen in love with so many kittens and cats at the shelter but I must be strong.

Hope you enjoy your walk despite a dampish day.
Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaaaww!! They're all so adorable!! Wish I could have another one or two maybe three!!! Maybe one day!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie will head for "his" tree and settle down for some bird programmes


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR Hope you had a nice walk.
Xx
@Trixie1 
Kittens are often accepted by adult cats, if a good intro. Though with Biggles, I was not prepared that eve so did not do a good intro but luckily Biggles is well Biggles .


----------



## Summercat

Jack keeps growing, Biggles still tries to do his duty and wash Jack.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack keeps growing, Biggles still tries to do his duty and wash Jack.:Cat
> 
> View attachment 377700
> 
> 
> View attachment 377701


Aaaaaah!!! Jack is growing so quickly!! He'll soon overtake Biggles!! I love seeing these two!x


----------



## Soozi

Lol! We will soon be looking a Pics where they are the same size! So lovely!!! xxx❤


----------



## Trixie1

Isn’t it great watching Jack grow Biggles really is a sweetheart❤ Such a gentle soul they’re adorable


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys


----------



## Willow_Warren

Aw... bit Biggles is not going to be a “big” brother for long


----------



## SbanR

Soon there'll be photos of a little Biggles washing a big Jack!


----------



## Summercat

Yes, I know soon Jack will be bigger than sweet Biggles :Bookworm

I worry a bit, as Biggles is so playful and Jack of course likes to play, that he might accidently hurt him. 
Jack is a strong cat already. With wand toys, he holds on tighter than Biggles and when he jumps down the thump is louder than with Biggs.
I think he will be a powerful adult cat.

Here is a pic of dear Jack. New discoveries, he likes cheese and avocado. Still rejects raw beef mince.


----------



## Dumpling

Summercat said:


> Yes, I know soon Jack will be bigger than sweet Biggles :Bookworm
> 
> I worry a bit, as Biggles is so playful and Jack of course likes to play, that he might accidently hurt him.
> Jack is a strong cat already. With wand toys, he holds on tighter than Biggles and when he jumps down the thump is louder than with Biggs.
> I think he will be a powerful adult cat.
> 
> Here is a pic of dear Jack. New discoveries, he likes cheese and avocado. Still rejects raw beef mince.
> 
> View attachment 377772


Aww that's such a lovely picture of Jack, he's getting so big :Cat I think Hector likes avocardo too, he always tries too steal some!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Thanks! 
Jack was trying to get at the avocado when I was cutting one last night, so I gave him a little, didn't expect him to eat it.:Shy


----------



## Clairabella

Missed seeing these beautiful pair ❤❤ Xxx


----------



## Summercat

Jack Sprat, the kitten who liked his greens.


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Jack Sprat, the kitten who liked his greens.
> View attachment 378174


Such a handsome boy x


----------



## oliviarussian

Summercat said:


> Jack Sprat, the kitten who liked his greens.
> View attachment 378174


He is SO full of character! Love him


----------



## Summercat

Jack says, thank you


----------



## Summercat

For @SbanR 
Saw the sweet grey and white kitten again today:


----------



## SbanR

Thanks SC. Still such a sweetie, but I'm not having him!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR

A girl but I hear you, two is a good number.

Jack turning up that night, saved me having to make a choice of choosing a kitten.

The tortie girl is reserved and the little, shy black and white boy went home today.


----------



## ChaosCat

Fingers crossed they all find lovely homes!
Here rescues are very reluctant to rehome when christmas is coming closer. Too often pets as christmas presents are back at the rescue within a very short time.


----------



## Summercat

Here is Jack keeping his tail shone bright


----------



## Clairabella

Look at his paws :Kiss He’s gonna be a big strong boy ❤ He’s yummy SC ❤


----------



## Minuscule

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> Thanks!
> Jack was trying to get at the avocado when I was cutting one last night, so I gave him a little, didn't expect him to eat it.:Shy


Ren also likes avocado, my mum discovered that once she was at mine preparing some. She got distracted 2 minutes and Ren was already in the plate! :Hilarious he also loves beans...


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
I visited some of the adult cats as well on Saturday, some of the larger ones had me wondering if Jack will get that big.

@Minuscule 
So far he hasn't tried beans but also likes corn salad


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Summercat just looked at Jack on page 1 of the thread and can't believe how much he has grown.


----------



## Summercat

Jack will lay like this for ages. He also allows himself to be held in this position. If you put him down like this, he stays that way:Cat


----------



## Tawny75

That is just the cutest thing, it is the pink nose, it gets me every time!


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack will lay like this for ages. He also allows himself to be held in this position. If you put him down like this, he stays that way:Cat
> View attachment 379058


Hello Gorgeous Jack Pickles how funny that if you lay him down this way he stays that way!! he's such an adorable little character! x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
It is funny. If awake he will just lay there and look at you.
Here is a pic from mid Nov


----------



## Clairabella

He’s a beauty boy ❤ Could eat him up ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> It is funny. If awake he will just lay there and look at you.
> Here is a pic from mid Nov
> 
> View attachment 379328


What a fab picture of Jack almost sitting up!! And just look at his paws!! He's so gorgeous. X


----------



## Summercat

Jack and Biggles are still great friends, running about together.








Just opened the new tunnel, as Jack poo'd in Biggles tunnel not long after he arrived (he had an upset tum).


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> View attachment 380048
> View attachment 380047
> Jack and Biggles are still great friends, running about together.
> View attachment 380046
> 
> Just opened the new tunnel, as Jack poo'd in Biggles tunnel not long after he arrived (he had an upset tum).


Love the new tunnel SC ❤ Good to see it has got Jack & Biggles seal of approval tool xx


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> View attachment 380048
> View attachment 380047
> Jack and Biggles are still great friends, running about together.
> View attachment 380046
> 
> Just opened the new tunnel, as Jack poo'd in Biggles tunnel not long after he arrived (he had an upset tum).


Great new tunnel for these two no doubt they will be friends forever! Loads of fun to be had with their new toy!x


----------



## Summercat

Thanks! I have a feeling it is going to be challenging keeping Jack amused as an indoor cat.
Sometimes he will just jump at the wall, as if he can grab on and climb up. He doesn't scratch it except for trying to get a hold. 
He has now started the same at the stove. The other day when I was cooking, he jumped and grabbed on with his paws the front of the stove then fell down.


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> Thanks! I have a feeling it is going to be challenging keeping Jack amused as an indoor cat.
> Sometimes he will just jump at the wall, as if he can grab on and climb up. He doesn't scratch it except for trying to get a hold.
> He has now started the same at the stove. The other day when I was cooking, he jumped and grabbed on with his paws the front of the stove then fell down.


Lily has started doing that to the stove too. I have also discovered today that Severus can jump onto the kitchen worktops from the floor!


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks! I have a feeling it is going to be challenging keeping Jack amused as an indoor cat.
> Sometimes he will just jump at the wall, as if he can grab on and climb up. He doesn't scratch it except for trying to get a hold.
> He has now started the same at the stove. The other day when I was cooking, he jumped and grabbed on with his paws the front of the stove then fell down.


Yes, sounds like it will be challenging keeping him entertained but I'm sure Biggles is helping him use up some of that energy!!


----------



## Trixie1

Tawny75 said:


> Lily has started doing that to the stove too. I have also discovered today that Severus can jump onto the kitchen worktops from the floor!


Always a bit of a worry when they discover the kitchen worktop! I always had to keep guard after cooking on the hob! Didn't have a kitchen door it was open planned!!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1
Open plan here! It is a worry, especially as the new type of flat cooker not raised hobs.

@Tawny75
Jack has has already discovered a path some while now to the kitchen counter. Walk along back of sofa, hop on windowsill, then hop on bar area, then to work top.
We were feeding Biggles up there to keel his dish safe from Jack. Jack had the idea the food is always better in the other bowl.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Open plan here! It is a worry, especially as the new type of flat cooker not raised hobs.
> 
> @Tawny75
> Jack has has already discovered a path some while now to the kitchen counter. Walk along back of sofa, hop on windowsill, then hop on bar area, then to work top.
> We were feeding Biggles up there to keel his dish safe from Jack. Jack had the idea the food is always better in the other bowl.


Haha. Sounds like you need them microchip feeders


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Open plan here! It is a worry, especially as the new type of flat cooker not raised hobs.
> 
> Just wondering if there is some kind of Safety Hob cover for the built in Hobs, just looked on line, can't see any which surprises me as this could be an issue for kids too!!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
I used to have a stove with a glass cover that came down but not at the moment.


----------



## Summercat

Jack loves water.
About two weeks ago I found him up to his knees, if cats had knees, paddling with his front legs in a pot I had cooked rice and was soaking on the worktop.

He doesn't mind getting wet and will let the water from the faucet run on him.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie doesn't seem to realise MCs are supposed to love water; he stays well away from it


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Jack is a clown:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Jack is a clown:Cat


But an extremely gorgeous, lovable one:Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Thank you @SbanR


----------



## Summercat

Changing the bed covers


----------



## Summercat

Biggles wants to help too


----------



## Summercat

Current view


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Current view
> 
> View attachment 381503


Oh my days!! Little Jack becomes more and more adorable everyday!!


----------



## Clairabella

And what a beautiful view it is ❤


----------



## Trixie1

Clairabella said:


> And what a beautiful view it is ❤


@Clairabella love your Avatar photo of Ed, hope you, Amy and the boys are keeping well. X


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> @Clairabella love your Avatar photo of Ed, hope you, Amy and the boys are keeping well. X


Thank you love ❤ Fancied a change in my avatar coz I've had the same one for ages. Ed's turn and then owl face next ❤

We are doing good, thanks  xx hope you are keeping ok too love xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat love your little Avatar photo of Jack too, all wrapped up and fast asleep!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Trixie1 

Here is a bigger pic


----------



## Trixie1

Aaahh!! He’s sooooooo cute!!!❤


----------



## Clairabella

He’s a lovely boy ❤ As is his beauty big brother xxx


----------



## Summercat

Merry Christmas from my two and my sisters two, who I am spending Christmas with.


----------



## Trixie1

Merry Chritmas SC to you and the gorgeous Jack Pickles & the wonderful gentle Mr Biggles!! Your sisters cats are lovely too, have a fab time X


----------



## Clairabella

Merry Christmas SC, Mr Biggs & Master Jack ❤❤❤ Hope you have a fab Xmas time ❤


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, xxx
I miss my boys but am having a nice visit.


----------



## Summercat

Max and Oliver
All the pets including my brothers dog love this chair


----------



## Summercat

Took this a few hours ago. Now awake with jet lag. Got home late Saturday eve.

Tomorrow off to find our SS package at the post office, where it seems to be sitting


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Took this a few hours ago. Now awake with jet lag. Got home late Saturday eve.
> 
> Tomorrow off to find our SS package at the post office, where it seems to be sitting
> 
> View attachment 385972


Nothing better to come home to!


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Took this a few hours ago. Now awake with jet lag. Got home late Saturday eve.
> 
> Tomorrow off to find our SS package at the post office, where it seems to be sitting
> 
> View attachment 385972


Oh my ❤ Look at him ❤ How's his big brother SC? Did they miss you? Xx


----------



## Summercat

Both boys good @Clairabella 

Have to run, food to buy for New Years dinner and parcel to find.

XX


----------



## Summercat

Jack seems to have grown in leaps and bounds while I was away. 
He leaps into the vegetable keeper of the refrigerator from the floor, bounds from one counter to the other covering about four/five feet per jump.

Last night they helped make the bed:


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Jack seems to have grown in leaps and bounds while I was away.
> He leaps into the vegetable keeper of the refrigerator from the floor, bounds from one counter to the other covering about four/five feet per jump.
> 
> Last night they helped make the bed:
> 
> View attachment 386572
> View attachment 386573


Look at Jack Pickles - where did he spring up from? He's growing lovely xx

Him and his brother look like the most perfect housekeeping assistant s ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
Thank you:Cat
He jumps up from the floor, OH said he jumps into the freezer drawer as well. The freezer is a pullout drawer on the bottom of the fridge and there is a fruit & vegetable keeper above it, also pull out.
He is definetly a leap before you look kinda cat.


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Thank you:Cat
> He jumps up from the floor, OH said he jumps into the freezer drawer as well. The freezer is a pullout drawer on the bottom of the fridge and there is a fruit & vegetable keeper above it, also pull out.
> He is definetly a leap before you look kinda cat.




Awww he looks flighty love him ❤ He has that slender well defined shape which Ed has and he's the same - there's nowhere he can't jump to lol xx

Is he still a catchy lap cat? Xx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella
He is laying with me now.:Cat
When he is sleepy he will stay ages with you.
OH said he got compliments over Christmas from visitors, on how friendly Jack was and how he just layed in peoples arms and purred.

(Not that Biggles isn't friendly, but he dosen't like to be held or carried about like a baby the way Jack will. Biggles if carried likes to be walked about and either hang with his legs over your back or be front facing the direction you are going.)


----------



## Summercat

I think Jack might have some Siamese or similar in him, from his eyes and nose. 
Do you think?


----------



## SbanR

I think he's a very handsome boy


----------



## ChaosCat

The way he nonchalantly waves is very elegant.


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> I think he's a very handsome boy


Well hello Jack Pickles! he looks like he's just woken up! Or about to drop off! One or the other, either way he's a gorgeous little chapx


----------



## Clairabella

In that pic, His face looks very similar in shape to the orientals/Siamese - I always get them mixed up - but yea I agree definitely has similar features to them. 

His fur has grown so thick and lovely ❤ Even Ed’s winter coat is still quite sleek - I thought Jacks was the same but it looks lovely and thick there xxx 

He’s a little beauty that much is for sure xx


----------



## Trixie1

In this photo he does seem to have quite high prominent cheekbones, so yes, maybe, he's growing so quickly nowx


----------



## Summercat

He is growing quickly, he and Biggles are about the same size now.

In that pic he had been helping fix the washer and had gotten a bit wet, so his fur looks more rumply. He was grooming himself when I took the photo.

Sleeping pic


----------



## Trixie1

So nice of him to help fix the washer! bet he wasn’t expecting to get a little shower! Lol, looks quite long in this photo.yes, not long to go and Biggles will be his little big brother!x


----------



## Summercat

Togetherness


----------



## Summercat

I is a Lion


----------



## Summercat

We opened our SS gifts yesterday


----------



## Summercat

Lots of fun playing with our Christmas Puddng wand toy last night from our lovely SS


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Lots of fun playing with our Christmas Puddng wand toy last night from our lovely SS
> View attachment 387478
> View attachment 387479
> View attachment 387480
> View attachment 387481


Aww he's an absolute bundle of beautiful ❤ Xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you @Clairabella

He is having a fun day, dipped his paw in OH's tea and has been trying to climb up the big wall mirror.


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat How lovely it is to see Jack playing with his Christmas pudding wand toy!! What a fab prezzie and little Jack looks like he loves it lot's. X


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Trixie1 :Cat they love their new SS toys


----------



## Summercat

A few more Secret Santa toy pics from this afternoon when the light was better.
The big mouse


----------



## Summercat

Jack is due for his procedure this eve. 
OH not wanting to know, Jack totally unaware.


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaaw! Good luck little Jack, hope all goes wellx


----------



## SbanR

That's unusual, having it done in the eve. Won't be fun, starving him by day.
Good luck Jack


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
The vet will come here. Which is easier as no to and fro by taxi. She said he can have breakfast and will come round 7 in the eve.


----------



## Summercat

Jack has a reprieve until tommorow night


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack has a reprieve until tommorow night
> View attachment 387648


He looks quite happy and relaxed about that!x


----------



## huckybuck

Lucky Jack!! 

How amazing to have a vet come to the house to do it!! Does she bring a nurse as well?


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
It is very nice!
I think she is coming alone. She did bring an assistant at my request once, when taking blood from Biggles, as I was a bit nervous but as it turned out it was not difficult.
She has also visited for vacinations and other minor things.

It is possible also to get home visits from doctors for people or blood work done from a clinic.


----------



## Summercat

Sitting on the Sofa with Jack and Biggles.
Op all done, he wobbled about, now sleeping.

Vet says he looks under five months based on his teeth. I would have waited another few weeks but thought he would be five months now. Four months is ok to do it, I know.


----------



## SbanR

He looks a very big lad SC. Glad it's done now and recovered fine


----------



## Summercat

I took a pic of his teeth after she told me. It can be hard to estimate with cats whose birthdates are unknown but she looked and said I can definetly tell you he is under five months and he is big for four months.


----------



## Soozi

Awww Jack! So pleased it’s all done and over with! Sorry I’ve been missing this thread but sending lots of healing vibes and hugs for you hun! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Sending lot’s of healing vibes from me too, hows he doing today?


----------



## Summercat

Much better, thanks guys

Biggles has been great taking care of Jack.
It is convenient to do it from home but you do then see the after effects.
Back to his usual self today though.

@Soozi 
I understand it would be hard to come back. Looking forward to seeing more of Sapphire xx

This afternoon


----------



## Summercat

Recovering nicely.
Plays madly with Biggles. Did a fast flying leap into the veggie keeper when I pulled it out today. Wish I had my camera at hand, as he turned to me with a spinach leaf hanging out of his mouth that he proceeded to munch away on. 
Odd dietary habits.:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Recovering nicely.
> Plays madly with Biggles. Did a fast flying leap into the veggie keeper when I pulled it out today. Wish I had my camera at hand, as he turned to me with a spinach leaf hanging out of his mouth that he proceeded to munch away on.
> Odd dietary habits.:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 388328


How funny! Jack certainly likes his veggies is it avocados he likes too!? Glad he's recovering wellx


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Yes, he has eaten some avocado, and leafy corn salad leaves as well.:Hilarious

I don't know why. Maybe a type of pica or he tried greens when living outdoors.


----------



## Summercat

Biggles and Jack


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Biggles and Jack
> 
> View attachment 388613


We're you offering something yummy?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
No, he was only playing with a catnip toy, I think he was yawning just before that
I wanted to get a few pics as the light was good on the windowsill.

Does anyone remember one of the first pics I took of little Jack with Biggles? I don't quite have the same shot, but the size difference is great compared to then.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> No, he was only playing with a catnip toy, I think he was yawning just before that
> I wanted to get a few pics as the light was good on the windowsill.
> 
> Does anyone remember one of the first pics I took of little Jack with Biggles? I don't quite have the same shot, but the size difference is great compared to then.
> View attachment 388626


Just looked back to the beginning of your thread Jack was tiny compared to Biggles!! They look roughly the same size now! And Jack's still growing!!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Yes, I think he will dwarf Biggles soon :Shy


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Cute ☺☺


----------



## Summercat

Just a little update. All well, Jack and Biggles are still best buds.

Last night Jack brought me a few balls, that I had thrown for him and I realized (what I should have realized earlier) he was bringing them back for me to toss again. I was working in the kitchen and noticed a couple balls on the floor near my feet and the penny dropped.
He also kindly brought over a wand toy.
He is still growing


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days ❤ He is growing so fast. His paws are like lions feet  he’s a big beauty boy could kiss his face off :Kiss

The pic of them both on the windowsill - my butty Biggs looks teeny tiny and Jack is sprouting up past him ❤ They are just beautiful boys :Cat :Cat


----------



## Trixie1

Oh!! Gorgeous Jack Pickles growing so quickly now!! And very clever too bringing all your toys back to mummy!! So glad to hear they are both doing so well SC, thanks for the updatex


----------



## Summercat

Thanks


----------



## Summercat

Together on the windowsill
Jack is probably five months now, as the vet said he was not yet five months when he had his surgery.


----------



## Summercat

Hiya,
Have a question, in particular for those who have had kittens.

Jack since we have had him has had a loopy gallop when he runs. His walking is normal. I thought it was maybe a kitten thing but he has not grown out of it as he is getting older.
Also, he has a tremor in his legs at times, when laying on his back, either when asleep or drowsy.
One leg at a time and I have only noticed it with his front legs.
I asked the vet about it and she said it can be normal in kittens when they sleep.

Have any of you noticed these things in kittens before and have they grown out of them? 
I have looked online and wonder if it is a temporary kittenhood issue or if he maybe had some neurological damage.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Jaspers legs used to tremor a lot when he was sleepy and or asleep, I took a video at one point as obviously we already thought he had neurological issues and took him to the vet as I was SO freaked out!!! My vet wasn’t concerned. He still does it sometimes, but not as often and it’s not as profound now. Not sure obviously if it’s the same, but thought I’d just comment as I’ve had experience


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for the reply @Faye1995 
Good to know it lessens and is fine. I think the trembling is likely the same, as Jack does it when sleeping or drowsy.
The odd gait may be related or entirely seperate.

It does look worrying when they shake like that

Aside from that he is heavier than Biggles and a strong looking boy. Very active and chilled.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Summercat said:


> Thanks for the reply @Faye1995
> Good to know it lessens and is fine. I think the trembling is likely the same, as Jack does it when sleeping or drowsy.
> The odd gait may be related or entirely seperate.
> 
> It does look worrying when they shake like that
> 
> Aside from that he is heavier than Biggles and a strong looking boy. Very active and chilled.


Honestly I rushed jasper straight to the vets the first time(I honestly was so so worried) and they didn't know what I was onabout, (at this time they didn't know what was wrong anyway so they figured it was neurological as that was the initial fear) but when I videoed it they weren't too worried. Just keep an eye on it xx


----------



## Summercat

I goggled. It said kittens sometimes get tremors and my vet said the same. But then with still having his funny gallop, I googled again and got a whole list of ways they can get neurological issues 
So then I decided to ask here if anyone had a kitten with similar. Makes me feel better to see a kitten who was the same and doing well.:Cat


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat none of my cats have had the tremors you describe when they were kittens, so not much help I'm afraid!! Hopefully little Jack will grow out of it. But as Faye1995 has said, I would just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks@Trixie1, 
I never saw it before either. It is only when he is on his back or partly on his back (he sleeps that way a lot). It last for a minute or a little more, so looks a bit worrying but it happens it seems.
Otherwise he is still full of beans, so doing well. I need to remind myself googling can create more worries than it solves :Shy


----------



## Summercat

Here is the little guy, kneading a favorite throw


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks@Trixie1,
> I never saw it before either. It is only when he is on his back or partly on his back (he sleeps that way a lot). It last for a minute or a little more, so looks a bit worrying but it happens it seems.
> Otherwise he is still full of beans, so doing well. I need to remind myself googling can create more worries than it solves :Shy


I've never seen this either, so a bit of a mystery!? Could it be he's lying on a trapped nerve!? Definitely not a good idea googling it!! Just creates more worry. Good that he seems ok and full of beans (bless) just keep an on him.


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Thanks:Cat
I don't think a trapped nerve, as that would hurt I think. He dosen't seem in any pain, just lies there. 
Yes, the goggling had me thinking terminal illness or incurable neurological issue.
Google is put back firmly, in its box:Shy


----------



## Rufus15

Summercat said:


> Hiya,
> Have a question, in particular for those who have had kittens.
> 
> Jack since we have had him has had a loopy gallop when he runs. His walking is normal. I thought it was maybe a kitten thing but he has not grown out of it as he is getting older.
> Also, he has a tremor in his legs at times, when laying on his back, either when asleep or drowsy.
> One leg at a time and I have only noticed it with his front legs.
> I asked the vet about it and she said it can be normal in kittens when they sleep.
> 
> Have any of you noticed these things in kittens before and have they grown out of them?
> I have looked online and wonder if it is a temporary kittenhood issue or if he maybe had some neurological damage.


When you say loopy walk, what do you mean?

In relation to the tremors, are they tremors or twitches? And any legs in particular?


----------



## Summercat

@Rufus15
It is his front legs only and when he is lying on his back or partially on his back with his legs raised. It is a shaking movement not a twitching. They only occur when he is asleep or drowsy and only when his legs are raised. One leg at a time only will have tremors.

The loopy gait I notice only when he runs and when he is running towards me it is noticeable.
His walk appears normal.
It is a bit hard to explain the loopy gait, I want to try to video it for the vet. He seems to move down to one side a bit, in an odd way, not a smooth gait.
We noticed it early on but I thought it was maybe something he would grow out of.


----------



## Rufus15

Summercat said:


> @Rufus15
> It is his front legs only and when he is lying on his back or partially on his back with his legs raised. It is a shaking movement not a twitching. They only occur when he is asleep or drowsy and only when his legs are raised. One leg at a time only will have tremors.
> 
> The loopy gait I notice only when he runs and when he is running towards me it is noticeable.
> His walk appears normal.
> It is a bit hard to explain the loopy gait, I want to try to video it for the vet. He seems to move down to one side a bit, in an odd way, not a smooth gait.
> We noticed it early on but I thought it was maybe something he would grow out of.


The tremor does sound normal, I have one that still has quite bad although not as bad as Jack

The loopy gait sounds like a bit like a lollop?


----------



## Summercat

@Rufus15 
A bit like a lollop. I will ask my OH when he is free, how he would describe it. 
It doesn't seem to impede him, he jumps very well and runs.


----------



## Summercat

He says lolloping.


----------



## Rufus15

Summercat said:


> He says lolloping.


My moggy who passed away used to lollop, he never grew out of it but it never bothered him. Eventually he developed a swagger which was hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Rufus15 
Thanks, maybe it is just a quirk.


----------



## Summercat

The boys today, I think Jack will be a long bodied cat.


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> The boys today, I think Jack will be a long bodied cat.
> View attachment 392424


Yes he does look long! If you put Biggles up much higher, maybe Jack would be even longer! I wonder how long he could actually be?!


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri
Yes, he could stretch a bit further up. 
He is still at the gangly kitten stage, so he may change but I think he will be a big cat.
Larger than Biggles for sure, who is on the small side.

This was about two/three weeks ago
















Plotting their escape :Cat


----------



## Tawny75

Summercat said:


> @TriTri
> Yes, he could stretch a bit further up.
> He is still at the gangly kitten stage, so he may change but I think he will be a big cat.
> Larger than Biggles for sure, who is on the small side.
> 
> This was about two/three weeks ago
> View attachment 392474
> View attachment 392475
> 
> 
> Plotting their escape :Cat


They are definitely plotting something - Biggles is on lookout duties :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

Looking grown


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Looking grown
> View attachment 392636
> View attachment 392637


Aww Jack not so little anymore. You're getting to be a big boy :Kiss x


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

How fast they grow and it's not until you look at photos that you realise just how much they have grown. He's a handsome fella ☺


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys


----------



## Summercat

Happy Monday from us

I have been debating back and forth taking Jack out. He cries by the front door at times and I feel bad. 
Biggles never has but he has tried to slip out from time to time. After the last time when he ended up stuck on a ledge near the stairs he has ended his desire for the outdoors.

We are in a very built up area. There is a smallish green area with seating nearby that we would have to cross a parking lot to get to but it does have trees.
There is another large park about a fifteen min walk away I could bring him to.

My thought was to bring him in a carrier and then let him out on a harness.
What has stopped me is the idea if dogs did approach would I be able to get him in the carrier fast enough and the other would I open a Pandora's box of him requesting to go out more than is possible.
Thoughts? Let him have a bit of outdoor fun as he realizes there is a world beyond the door or play it safe and stay inside.


----------



## SbanR

Can't help SC, as I'm in a quiet area and the dog walkers here are very considerate

Ollie had a whale of a time this morning. Beautiful morning after a miserable weekend. The insects were out in force and he was pouncing and jumping about after them. Will post tonight if I've managed to get any decent pics


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @SbanR it is tricky. Most people seem to keep their dogs on leads but the large park we used to live by, had some off lead.
The new big park I am not sure as the other was more woodland and trails.

I am also a bit worried that he will think outside can be accessed anytime and get upset when it is not. How are your two, are they on a schedule and do they know when they go out?
I recall @Whompingwillow had issues with Mojo often wanting outside and Jack, who realizes what a door handle is and jumps at it, may be similar to Mr. Mo.

But spring is coming and I feel a bit cruel keeping the boy in. I may try the nearby green area and see how it goes.

Post pics, yes please, I love your tree pics. Jack if we go out will be firmly on harness for trees he will love it I am sure as he already makes attempts at the walls:Shy


----------



## SbanR

Ah, there's been a bit of a change with Ollie. He's always been a timid character but gradually, this year he's also become more nervous. I suspect the b****y kids throwing things at the house might have aggravated his timidity. There's also on going work by my neighbour with loud, sudden bangs etc(which he didn't use to mind, but sometimes is now)
Anyhoo, last month we had a spell of frequent daytime showers so I started taking him out very early in the morning n late at night, (He enjoys these as its so much quieter) as well as during the day, :Jawdrop weather permitting. So we go out more frequently, but for shorter spells.

I would say the only one he's really, really keen on is the early morning outing. The rest of the time, he gets up to mischief until I take him out

I think once Jack starts going out, you'll get hell if you try to give it a miss.


----------



## SbanR

Ps. There is a schedule of sorts ie morning x 2, afternoon n night but the time isn't fixed


----------



## SbanR

Did I say we go out for shorter spells???? He's had so much fun today hunting insects n birds he hasn't wanted to return home. We had a crow tease Ollie; led us a merry dance round two fields!:Facepalm


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for the info @SbanR

I have a feeling I will be taking the energetic little fellow out.
I may regret opening that door though, literally and figuratively 
We will see, I will try to do most days but in the morning, to have a routine.

We won't have as much roaming as you, due to the built up area but he should be able to get a taste of life beyond the flat.
I think Biggles is pretty content, so will just try with Jack.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie climbing a mini tree for you


----------



## Summercat

Methinks I will need a long lead for this tree climbing business :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

You can only let Jack climb as high as you can reach to untangle it! Any higher and you'll both be in trouble
The long lead is for when he takes off after birds or playing tag with Jessie


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Well Jack may be a bit disappointed, as I am only a tad over five feet:Shy unless I can get OH to go as well, it will be a short climb.
But good point, thanks!


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Well Jack may be a bit disappointed, as I am only a tad over five feet:Shy unless I can get OH to go as well, it will be a short climb.
> But good point, thanks!


I *used to be* five foot but I'm now shrinking . There's one young tree here that doesn't have too many branches in the way so I occasionally let him climb higher. But I must confess I get a tad anxious when I allow that to happen


----------



## Summercat

Biggles watching the snow fall and birds fly, this morning.

Jack going for Biggles swishing tail.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Biggles watching the snow fall and birds fly, this morning.
> 
> Jack going for Biggles swishing tail.
> 
> View attachment 393155


Jack does seem to love playing with Biggles tail!!Best toy ever!!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Trixie1 
Biggles is very good with Jack.


----------



## Summercat

Still toing and froing over the outdoor issue.

Jack and Biggles each come when the other cries.
Jack was meowing by the door today and Biggles jumped off the windowsill in the other room to go see what the matter was.
Noses were touched and all was inspected and deemed well.























Photos from last week


----------



## Soozi

Your two are a match made in heaven! Love them! Little cuties! ❤❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Soozi
Fingers crossed they stay good friends, Jack is only six months but evenly matched with Biggles in size

Here is Jack this morning with a fave ball, if I am in the kitchen he usually brings it there for me to throw down the hallway.


----------



## Summercat

Do you think we can catch him?









Biggles gives the mouse a friendly roll


----------



## Summercat

This is in the bathroom sink, but someone turned the tap on in the bath this morning and would likely have caused a flood, but OH got up early and heard the water running :Shy


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh dear! I’m glad there was no flood! Someone seems to look a bit guilty.  I love all the photos!


----------



## Summercat

Thank you


----------



## Summercat

A little update, I have for the moment decided not to try walks outdoors.
Jack still cries a bit at the door but seems resigned to not going out.

I was thinking of it and considering the small green area with benches a few minutes walk from our flat. The spot is near dumpsters used by nearby buildings including ours.
Our upstairs neighbor walks by there with his chihuahua on lead, the next door neighbors go there with their Scottie off lead.
I have been looking to see how busy the area is and it has not been that much used but imagine it will pick up as the weather warms.
There is a kitty in the shelter, a very sweet girl who was attacked by dogs and now is paralised.
I know that is not that likely but I am worried if there was an issue and I then decided to stop taking Jack out, it would be harder than not starting.

Here is the fellow, a bit bigger and a lot heavier than Biggles already. I had trimmed his nails and he stayed in position.


----------



## Soozi

He is adorable hun. I wouldn’t risk taking him out what he doesn’t know he won’t miss. xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> A little update, I have for the moment decided not to try walks outdoors.
> Jack still cries a bit at the door but seems resigned to not going out.
> 
> I was thinking of it and considering the small green area with benches a few minutes walk from our flat. The spot is near dumpsters used by nearby buildings including ours.
> Our upstairs neighbor walks by there with his chihuahua on lead, the next door neighbors go there with their Scottie off lead.
> I have been looking to see how busy the area is and it has not been that much used but imagine it will pick up as the weather warms.
> There is a kitty in the shelter, a very sweet girl who was attacked by dogs and now is paralised.
> I know that is not that likely but I am worried if there was an issue and I then decided to stop taking Jack out, it would be harder than not starting.
> 
> Here is the fellow, a bit bigger and a lot heavier than Biggles already. I had trimmed his nails and he stayed in position.
> View attachment 395218


He's such a gorgeous little character! I think you've made the right decision too SC,you'd have to be constantly on your guard if you have dog walkers there too especially if numbers increase at busy times in the summer.x


----------



## Summercat

Yes, you guys are probably right. I did feel bad, as he was quite often going to the door crying and jumping at the handle.
I think now it may have been in part male hormones, as he was neutered about mid Jan, and I have heard it can take a month or so to lower.

He isn't a meowy sort of cat, the only time besides the door I have heard him meow is when he was very little and I was getting their food ready.

But with some dogs likely to be off lead, best not to risk.


----------



## oliviarussian

Keep him safe he is SO precious!


----------



## Quartermass

Maybe there's a difference between wanting to go outside and just being curious at every barrier to see what's on the other side?


----------



## Summercat

@Quartermass
Could be, he is very curious but that is part and parcel of being a kitten.
He tries to climb the walls literally.

He does understand what door handles are and he tries to jump on that vs the door itself.
He has gotten out into the hallway a few times and OH has even let him walk about a couple times when he has gotten out, thinking it would satisfy his curiosity of what is beyond the door.

He was found on the street but he was quite little then. We think likely feral or semi feral as he had lots of fleas. He was very young so adjusted well.


----------



## Quartermass

If it was my cat and I was worried about irresponsible dog owners or dangerous dogs I'd be wondering if the harness would do more harm than good. My fear is that if I had Johnny out on a harness and a dog went for him then he'd try to run away and the harness would stop him. If instead I thought that he'd run to me for protection then I'd be fine, I'm willing to risk getting in the way of a dog. 

I don't think cats run to their owners though. Any time Johnny has been afraid, for example fireworks or loud noises, or knocking something over he's run and hid by himself. 

What about in a children's playground? I can think of several round me that are fenced in so that way if I had Johnny out with me and a dog came in I could gather him in, but we couldn't be caught by surprise.


----------



## Summercat

Hmm @Quartermass
That is an idea. There is a playground, I have seen when walking on a nearby street. I can have a look.
I planned to bring a carrying case, to pop Jack in if needed.
I am not sure what Jack would do. I have a feeling he would crouch and hiss if he saw a dog nearby.
I will take a look at the playground and area.
There aren't stray dogs I have seen but people do walk dogs, usually smaller dogs as most people are in flats.
Jack's safety is most important of course but I don't want him to be frustrated if possible.


----------



## Jcatbird

You know we discussed his genetic background. He may still have hormones but he may also be a singer like Banjo. Some kitties just like to talk and they tell us what they would like! Just because they like ice cream, doesn’t mean they should have it. He is safer being away from the dogs. It only takes a second for a dog to grab him. A cation maybe? They make little window cations so that the kitty can get a little exposure to fresh air. I don’t allow mine out because of two and four legged predators here. There’s a highway Bear by as well. I enclosed a porch and made it a sunroom for them instead. 

The kitty at the shelter...... there are people working with cats like that now and having some great results. Physical therapy helps them to be able to strengthen upper body and one is regaining some use of his hind legs. There are new treatments being developed for them as we speak. I hope someone will save that baby! 

Love that photo!!!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Jcatbird

It is so odd his persistence. I said he is doing better but last night again, he went for jumping at the front door for awhile and later when OH came home he tried the door further.
It would make more sense if he had been an outdoor cat or one kept inside for a period after going in and out.
Granted he was found outside and likely was living outside but he was so young then, I would not expect him to recall that and go out for that reason.

Hope it is hormones and it settles.

To clarify, people do walk dogs, usually small breeds, I would say most are on leads but not all.

It would not be a very busy area with dog walkers but they do go out from time to time. It would be more my having to keep an eye in case one came up, rather than there being several about.

But still I understand the precaution.

I just never experienced this with a cat before. Maybe he is part wildcat:Cat


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh dear. Spell check! I meant to write catios but spell check kept changing it. My vision is poor and I don’t catch my typos! A highway Bear by should be Near by! Lol A catio might help if the meowing becomes constant. I can say that cats don’t forget! I have reunited cats that were seperated from each other at a young age and I was astounded that they , not only remembered each other, but re bonded. I have seen that with adult ferals as well. I have seen cats be delighted to recover and remember a favorite old toy that had been lost. I also notice that they remember people. I think they remember things quite well.
All of my cats were once outside ,since they are all rescues. Out of my 25 ,there are three that still request going outside. One goes out only to remember that it was terrifying out there,( poor old fellow instantly starts to growl, hiss and bolts back to the door ,wounding everything in his path) one female loves to have a nice walk if I accompany her but is nervous without me and one black (a Siamese mother) would wander out there alone until feeding time if allowed. None of the others ever have any desire to go out. The female, a long haired Calico,is the only one that Meows ,as though she is in heat, to go out. I don’t know why she meows like that. She was spayed years ago. I do find that if I pick ber up for some snuggle time, she stops. Maybe it’s more about her being bored or wanting attention. Perhaps she just hears a bird? I suppose it is really all based on individual personality. Most likely, things will change for you as the hormones settle but if you do have the time to try harness walking, it might make for a happy Jack. I do think I would wait and see though. Once you start a walking routine you will probably be required to continue and if you ever relocate to an area where that isn’t safe, it could be a problem. You don’t want a kitty trying to escape if it isn’t okay. I have to do a head count every time someone leaves the door ajar. 1,2,3.................21, 22, 23, 24, 25!  My Banjo is in the kitchen singing now!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Jcatbird 
That is my worry too, if we go out and it is not workable, he will still want to go out as was out. 
We are on the third floor so no catio option now, but I hope someday to live where can have one or some type of safe cat space.


----------



## Summercat

Photo from last night, he has taken up reading my Kindle


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Photo from last night, he has taken up reading my Kindle
> 
> View attachment 395665


Oh!! He's so cute!! Gorgeous photo of him here! x


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

What a gorgeous boy he is! I totally understand the concerns with dogs when taking them out on a harness and lead! I used to walk Dom on a harness regularly when I lived in a first floor flat, there was a field with woodland behind my house so I used to go there, he loved it (some great pics in my Rainbow Bridge post!) I either went in the very early morning or late at night, or at like 2pm on a weekday (I work from home) to try and avoid running into dogs. 

Most dog owners are great and responsible, and would walk their dogs to the field and check for other animals before letting the dog off the lead. Lots of times an owner with their dog on a lead appeared whilst we were there, and I just said 'oh, we'll get out of your way now' and we left before the dogs were off leads. 

One memorable occasion though, the dog clearly knew the way to the field, and the owner had let him run ahead. He arrived at the field a good five minutes before his owner and came over to terrorise us! I had to pick Dom up in the end.

I can't help thinking we could keep our cats safer outside if dog owners were more responsible about letting them off leads! As far as I'm concerned we have as much right to walk cats as they do to walk dogs. Maybe they should bring in 'cat-friendly parks' since we have so many dog-friendly ones!

I've got my garden netted at the moment, so that works well, but I do plan to get these babies used to a harness and lead soon. Getting Dom used to it young was one of the best things I did! :Happy


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, I think he is looking pretty gorgeous as well

I was rooting around in the closet earlier trying to find a harness I bought ages ago for Biggles who did not take to it.

I had briefly flirted with the idea of taking Biggles out but in the least getting him used to the harness in case it was ever needed during travel.
I am going to see how Jack does with the harness as getting used to it when young as was said, is best.
Tonight the little rapscallion got into two rolls of toilet paper and chewed, unraveled and generally had a ball with them.
He keeps trying to climb the door frames as trees.



I just think he is a different character to Biggles and would benefit from outdoor exposure. I am not too keen on it as we don't have our own garden or private area to walk. Definetly I think Jack would do best if we had a house and a run or cat safe garden was possible, I think it is a bit more than kittenhood and remnants of hormones.


----------



## Summercat

This mornings fun, was playing in the bathtub with a cork.
Jack has never seeemd to mind water, he dosen't mind getting his paws wet (though will shake them a bit and dry off after).

He likes to wave his front legs in the water as if trying to catch the water or swim.

This morning I filled the bath a little and put a cork in, he played for awhile and Biggles joined in till Jack sprayed him by shaking his leg.:Shy


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> This mornings fun, was playing in the bathtub with a cork.
> Jack has never seeemd to mind water, he dosen't mind getting his paws wet (though will shake them a bit and dry off after).
> 
> He likes to wave his front legs in the water as if trying to catch the water or swim.
> 
> This morning I filled the bath a little and put a cork in, he played for awhile and Biggles joined in till Jack sprayed him by shaking his leg.:Shy
> View attachment 396000
> View attachment 396001
> View attachment 396002
> View attachment 396003


Oh my god ❤ That's the best! Jack doesn't look at all phased by the water such a confident knowing little boy ❤ He's lovely SC xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> This mornings fun, was playing in the bathtub with a cork.
> Jack has never seeemd to mind water, he dosen't mind getting his paws wet (though will shake them a bit and dry off after).
> 
> He likes to wave his front legs in the water as if trying to catch the water or swim.
> 
> This morning I filled the bath a little and put a cork in, he played for awhile and Biggles joined in till Jack sprayed him by shaking his leg.:Shy
> View attachment 396000
> View attachment 396001
> View attachment 396002
> View attachment 396003


Aww that's so adorable 
Mr B you are just the best big brother, such a lovely bromance :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, they are super together 

I wonder a bit how Jack is so good with water @Clairabella, maybe from living outdoors.
When I have run the sink for brushing my teeth or dishes he often sticks his head under and dosen't seem bothered.

I think I will keep adding a bit more and more water in the bath to see if he tries to paddle. He makes a crook with his front leg and tries to pull the water towards him which looks a bit like beginning to swim,:Hilarious he bends down when he does it.


----------



## Summercat

Weighed last night, 3.7 kilos at six months.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Weighed last night, 3.7 kilos at six months.
> 
> View attachment 396126


He has a really long tail here SC. Does it lengthen and shorten at will?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
It is long but looks longer when he is not stretched out but scrunched up a little.

It is thicker I think than a typical shorthair tail.


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Weighed last night, 3.7 kilos at six months.
> 
> View attachment 396126


He will be huge!


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Yes, the vet thinks so, at least long she said.:Hilarious

He just gobbled down a 100 g tin for breakfast and then was looking for more, so,opened another and he ate a bit of that.
I usually try to have food out, so leave overnight and when am going out.


----------



## Summercat

I ordered two basket type beds, one larger one and a smaller one. I planned to keep one and donate one to the kittys at the shelter.

Jack claimed the smaller one:









And these guys got the larger one:


----------



## Summercat

Jack is getting so big but is still Biggles baby


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Jack is getting so big but is still Biggles baby
> 
> View attachment 396785


Such a dream team!


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
They say thank you
Jack has even started grooming Biggles a bit, fair is fair


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack is getting so big but is still Biggles baby
> 
> View attachment 396785


So cute!! Jack looks bigger then Biggles now and still growing!! He's been the best ever big brother still looking after his little brother! He's a lovely character


----------



## Quartermass

That little one eyed kitten is doing well then I see!


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Yes, Biggles has been excellent 

@Quartermass 
He is doing well, loves attention.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Do you have three cats then @Summercat including the one eyed cat?


----------



## Summercat

@Gallifreyangirl 
Nope! Just the two. The one eyed kitten is one from the shelter I sometimes visit. I posted pics of him a couple weeks ago and again after my most recent visit.


----------



## Summercat

I love salad leaves!


----------



## Summercat

Lazy day today


----------



## ChaosCat

Looks like a very cosy way to be lazy!


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
So I have tried out a harness with Jack, that I bought awhile ago for Biggles to get him used to one, if ever needed for travel.
It was too tight to snap on Jack, so am looking for another of similar type. I prefer the ones with more padding vs the smaller straps.
I was going to take him out in stairway to get used to the harness before outside.

I went to a new pet shop to look at harnesses and found this food.







It seems pretty good. Was less expensive than the Leonardo packets but 85g vs the Leonardo 100g.
@ChaosCat it says it is a German brand, is it considered a decent brand there? 
I bought the turkey and lamb monoprotein to try out.

Here is the little scamp last night


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> So I have tried out a harness with Jack, that I bought awhile ago for Biggles to get him used to one, if ever needed for travel.
> It was too tight to snap on Jack, so am looking for another of similar type. I prefer the ones with more padding vs the smaller straps.
> I was going to take him out in stairway to get used to the harness before outside.
> 
> I went to a new pet shop to look at harnesses and found this food.
> View attachment 397600
> 
> It seems pretty good. Was less expensive than the Leonardo packets but 85g vs the Leonardo 100g.
> @ChaosCat it says it is a German brand, is it considered a decent brand there?
> I bought the turkey and lamb monoprotein to try out.
> 
> Here is the little scamp last night
> View attachment 397604


German? :Wideyed
Never saw it or heard of it and a quick google only showed me results in cyrillic letters.
So I cannot help you there, sorry.
Jack looks adorable!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> German? :Wideyed
> Never saw it or heard of it and a quick google only showed me results in cyrillic letters.
> So I cannot help you there, sorry.
> Jack looks adorable!


Looks like another brand pretending to be from a desirable country when it's not. SC, do you remember the one that said it was a British make?


----------



## Summercat

Ah thanks. Looking at the package small print, it seems it is manufactured in Germany for the local market here. As the manufacturer is there and the importer here. 

I see that with a lot of brands that are using Thailand for manufacturing now and maybe the same is happening in Germany as a production area.


----------



## Summercat

Biggle's big baby was 4.3 kilos this morning


----------



## Quartermass

That pink nose!


----------



## SbanR

And mini tash!

 That baby is going to grow into something GINORMOUS!!!!!! He's almost as big as Ollie!:Woot:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

And those ears!! Still quite alert!! I love that he's fast asleep on his back with his paws curled up! He's such a lovely character!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR He is growing now but will likely stop growing before Ollie does :Cat I let him walk in the stairwell yesterday, as he cries still to go out. Our neighbor was on his way home and was surprised at how big he was for still a kitten.

@Trixie1 
I love how he sleeps like that too, with his paws curled. 

@Quartermass 
Yes, his cute pink noseHe has pink tips on his outer ear too, which I don't know is typical for white eared cats.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR He is growing now but will likely stop growing before Ollie does :Cat I let him walk in the stairwell yesterday, as he cries still to go out. Our neighbor was on his way home and was surprised at how big he was for still a kitten.
> 
> @Trixie1
> I love how he sleeps like that too, with his paws curled.
> 
> @Quartermass
> Yes, his cute pink noseHe has pink tips on his outer ear too, which I don't know is typical for white eared cats.


My Ollie is rapidly becoming quite the Monster! When He wants to go out again, which is mainly after his breakfast and supper, he cries and cries and gets into mischief /trouble. Puts me in mind of Mojo.
He gets told off as I want to have my mug of tea in peace n see what's been posted overnight; and in the evening, I'm preparing n having My supper!


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR, whompingwillows problems with Mojo and insistence to go out have made me hesitant to go down that route.
Unlike Mr. Mo, though, Jack is absolutely quiet unless at the front door.

Things have now gotten more complicated:Bear
Someone has finally opened the door after much jumping and clinging to the handle.
Tonight while I was making dinner, he was meowing at the door. There are two similar doors at the front, only one of which clicks locked. The first door was open but he got the second, the one that automatically locks open. When I looked, the front door was wide open and both he and Biggles were in the stairway.
He finally succeeded. Normally both doors are shut, which will be more of an obstacle but the handles are the same.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR, whompingwillows problems with Mojo and insistence to go out have made me hesitant to go down that route.
> Unlike Mr. Mo, though, Jack is absolutely quiet unless at the front door.
> 
> Things have now gotten more complicated:Bear
> Someone has finally opened the door after much jumping and clinging to the handle.
> Tonight while I was making dinner, he was meowing at the door. There are two similar doors at the front, only one of which clicks locked. The first door was open but he got the second, the one that automatically locks open. When I looked, the front door was wide open and both he and Biggles were in the stairway.
> He finally succeeded. Normally both doors are shut, which will be more of an obstacle but the handles are the same.


Clever boy Jack!
Is it a handle you can reverse the opening, so it opens on pushing up?


----------



## Summercat

I don't know. It is like this. We can maybe remove it and reverse it.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> I don't know. It is like this. We can maybe remove it and reverse it.
> 
> View attachment 397958


Oh my! Jack can't believe you're going to try and spoil his fun. Look at that expression on his face:Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> I don't know. It is like this. We can maybe remove it and reverse it.
> 
> View attachment 397958


OH THAT FACE! Thank goodness I wasn't drinking my coffee or I would have snorted it all over my keyboard!


----------



## Quartermass

I like the door. Is that wood grain or is it done kind of covering?


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> I don't know. It is like this. We can maybe remove it and reverse it.
> 
> View attachment 397958


He looks like he knows you're planning to lock him in!


----------



## Trixie1

He does look a bit worried there! He knows your plotting! What about a round door handle same colour as the one you have there.


----------



## Summercat

I can see what we can do about the handle, we rent so need to ask.

@Quartermass, it is a type of covering.

Snow last night, big, soft and fluffy flakes


----------



## Summercat

I put a short video of Jack with salad on the boys Instagram:

picklesbiggles


----------



## Summercat

Jack the escape artist. Got through both front doors and went on an adventure with Biggles. Found them both in the stairwell at 4 a.m.

Jack had to be rescued from a window ledge with a ladder.

Biggles, sensibly stayed on the stairs, having been rescued himself previously from the same ledge.


----------



## oliviarussian

Summercat said:


> Jack the escape artist. Got through both front doors and went on an adventure with Biggles. Found them both in the stairwell at 4 a.m.
> 
> Jack had to be rescued from a window ledge with a ladder.
> 
> Biggles, sensibly stayed on the stairs, having been rescued himself previously from the same ledge.
> 
> View attachment 398217


Oh Jack!!!!!!  I can see trouble in those eyes


----------



## pillowdo

god, it's so adorable!


----------



## ChaosCat

Jack, you are leading your angelic big brother astray!


----------



## Summercat

The boys getting some afternoon sunshine :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

They are so lovely together!


----------



## Clairabella

Still as beautiful as I remember them to be SC ❤❤ Xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

I adore these two hope Jack is behaving himself and not trying to make a run for it again and taking Biggles with him!!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys :Cat

All well.


----------



## Summercat

Good friends still, as I type they are playing together with the circular ball maze from our SS.
Jack has realized when we play with wand and other toys, he will get a turn, so now rather than jumping on Biggles to grab the wand, he waits his turn and they both can play together.
Balls, he is faster and more intent than Biggles, so will outrun him in going for a rolled or tossed ball.
I try to have two, to give another for Biggles to catch.

Still growing.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Good friends still, as I type they are playing together with the circular ball maze from our SS.
> Jack has realized when we play with wand and other toys, he will get a turn, so now rather than jumping on Biggles to grab the wand, he waits his turn and they both can play together.
> Balls, he is faster and more intent than Biggles, so will outrun him in going for a rolled or tossed ball.
> I try to have two, to give another for Biggles to catch.
> 
> Still growing.
> View attachment 399207


Oh my gosh!! Look at these too! Best friends forever! That's a fab photo SC


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> Good friends still, as I type they are playing together with the circular ball maze from our SS.
> Jack has realized when we play with wand and other toys, he will get a turn, so now rather than jumping on Biggles to grab the wand, he waits his turn and they both can play together.
> Balls, he is faster and more intent than Biggles, so will outrun him in going for a rolled or tossed ball.
> I try to have two, to give another for Biggles to catch.
> 
> Still growing.
> View attachment 399207


How beautiful is that photo x


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Good friends still, as I type they are playing together with the circular ball maze from our SS.
> Jack has realized when we play with wand and other toys, he will get a turn, so now rather than jumping on Biggles to grab the wand, he waits his turn and they both can play together.
> Balls, he is faster and more intent than Biggles, so will outrun him in going for a rolled or tossed ball.
> I try to have two, to give another for Biggles to catch.
> 
> Still growing.
> View attachment 399207


We really do need a love button on here
That picture is purrfect :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Adopting Jack was the best possible decision to take for you all- not least for Biggles.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks everyone

Yes, Biggles really enjoys having a buddy. He calls for Jack in a little singing type voice to come and play and they both take turns pouncing and chasing each other.

Biggles will still run to Jack if he cries to see what is wrong, which these days is that the front door is closed


----------



## Tawny75

I just love the pink nose, it is so adorable!


----------



## Summercat

Rejected new venison and pumpkin cat food this morning :Yuck

Ashes in stairwell of building, apparently yum.:Hilarious

Flat bread still in plastic wrap, also yum....


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

He is a trifle naughtier than Biggles.


----------



## Summercat

Found one of our online pet shops is now selling valerian toys. Ordered some for the boys and the kittys at the shelter.
Jack loves the fish and didn't want to share with Biggles.
I also got a frog, lizard and squirrel but the fish seems best for bunny kicking and carrying about.


----------



## Summercat

Someone is 4.9 kilos


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Someone is 4.9 kilos
> 
> View attachment 400277


A proud weight for such a young boy- he will be a giant and eating you into poverty. 
But he still looks a cute little kitten there.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Hi,
I know but it is just the camera angle and as he still is a kitten, maybe his head is more likely to look big relative to body.
This pic was taken the same day while he was playing in the bathroom with his fish toy.








I think he does look like an adult cat if you see him, probably more like a female size than typical male for an adult. 
They had both escaped to the stairway outside the flat a few weeks ago. Our neighbor was surprised Jack was the kitten and Biggles was the adult :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Hi,
> I know but it is just the camera angle and as he still is a kitten, maybe his head is more likely to look big relative to body.
> This pic was taken the same day while he was playing in the bathroom with his fish toy.
> View attachment 400330
> 
> I think he does look like an adult cat if you see him, probably more like a female size than typical male for an adult.
> They had both escaped to the stairway outside the flat a few weeks ago. Our neighbor was surprised Jack was the kitten and Biggles was the adult :Cat


He does look grown up there, I admit. No wonder your neighbour got it wrong.


----------



## Summercat

He is a heavy boy and @ChaosCat you are right he eats a lot, yesterday he kept wanting to eat most of the day.
But he looks trim condition scoring wise.
I wanted to say as I forgot, I meant both pics with the fish toy were taken at the same time when he was playing a few days ago, as in the one he looks very kittenish.

They love the new valerian toys, I got a few and have some to bring to the shelter tomorrow.


----------



## Summercat

To add to the list of 'could this be food' carrots.

I am making carrot soup and he tried to open the plastic bag they were in, so I gave him a carrot to inspect. We then played roll the carrot.

Next step, hmmm maybe I want to try this, he ate a little, mostly the green bit on the end.
One never knows what might be food
(Sorry action pics a bit blurry)


----------



## Clairabella

Can’t believe how much baby boy weighs  yet looks so trim ❤

He’s a beauty boy ❤ Lovely to see him grow and thriving xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
Methinks he will be a big cat


----------



## Quartermass

Summercat said:


> @Clairabella
> Methinks he will be a big cat


And the bane of all carrots.


----------



## Soozi

Awww Jack! Haven’t you grown! He’s just gorgeous! Please keep us updated we would really miss this thread hun! xxx❤❤


----------



## Trixie1

I must say that this thread has been one of my favourites from day one! It’s been a real joy to watch Jack grow and the relationship he has with Biggles has been wonderful to see Pop back when your ready SCxx


----------



## huckybuck

Some people act like carrots and need their heads biting off!! Go Jack!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

Don't know about the rest of you but I'm seriously missing my Jack updates!!!!  Come back @Summercat


----------



## Trixie1

oliviarussian said:


> Don't know about the rest of you but I'm seriously missing my Jack updates!!!!  Come back @Summercat


Yes, I'm missing them too!! SC did post a message and photo on A Special New Member Welcome thread yesterday! Biggles and Jack looking as gorgeous as ever! Hopefully they'll be back soon


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Summercat we miss the jack updates.


----------



## Summercat

Jack and Biggles say thanks guys

Jack has probably hit peak growth but is still goofy










Sink sleeping is still a fave










He and Biggles get along great and play a lot


----------



## Soozi

Awww we’ve missed you guys! How lovely they look hun! ❤❤
How are you doing? Lovely to see you!
xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
All good thanks, weather great, kitties great. :Cat
Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Better than the weather here we have had rain.


----------



## Summercat

@Gallifreyangirl 
We had a mostly sunny day today but then rain & lightening hit early eve.
I like the rain though, as long as not getting soaked


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Jack and Biggles say thanks guys
> 
> Jack has probably hit peak growth but is still goofy
> 
> View attachment 403039
> 
> 
> Sink sleeping is still a fave
> 
> View attachment 403040
> 
> 
> He and Biggles get along great and play a lot
> 
> View attachment 403041


Aaaaw!! Glad to hear all well! great photos of the boys. x


----------



## Citruspips

@Summercat that sink pic is soooo funny I love it


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So glad you have updated us please keep posting pictures of your lot.


----------



## Summercat

@Gallifreyangirl 
Did I say, yesterday I don't mind rain as long as I am not soaked?

Most of the day today was sunny, and I lazily put off going to the shops but needed a few things, saw clouds were beginning to form, so decided to pop out.

I ended up soaked, jeans, shoes, socks and bag but luckily took a light rain coat before heading out just in case, so at least my upper half was protected.:Shy
It was a brief thundershower, with a bit of lightening and by the time I was on the way home, the rain had ended.

The boys:


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Gallifreyangirl
> Did I say, yesterday I don't mind rain as long as I am not soaked?
> 
> Most of the day today was sunny, and I lazily put off going to the shops but needed a few things, saw clouds were beginning to form, so decided to pop out.
> 
> I ended up soaked, jeans, shoes, socks and bag but luckily took a light rain coat before heading out just in case, so at least my upper half was protected.:Shy
> It was a brief thundershower, with a bit of lightening and by the time I was on the way home, the rain had ended.
> 
> The boys:
> View attachment 403096


Hope you've dried out now hun! 
Is it just the photo or has Jack got an extra long tail?!?! Lol!  xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Yes, Jack tail does look super long now!! and Biggles looks tiny in comparison! I lost count of how many times I got soaked yesterday!! It rained all day with hail and strong winds! Ho hum!! I Gave up in the end trying to stay dry! Hope it’s stopped raining there now. x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor you getting completely wet. Jack looks bigger then Biggles there.


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
Yes, Jack is definitely larger than Biggles. 
He is a lot heavier as well, not just size wise, so I worry a little in their play he might accidentally hurt Biggs. 
In the photo with the two, Biggles probably looks a bit smaller in comparison than in reality. But he is a small adult cat. 
In first meeting him in the shelter, I thought he must be a female, as he was small for a male.

Here is a photo of Jack from April 29th, I do think his tail is on the longer side of average.
I expected he might grow into it more as he got older but it is still long.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Hi guys,
> Yes, Jack is definitely larger than Biggles.
> He is a lot heavier as well, not just size wise, so I worry a little in their play he might accidentally hurt Biggs.
> In the photo with the two, Biggles probably looks a bit smaller in comparison than in reality. But he is a small adult cat.
> In first meeting him in the shelter, I thought he must be a female, as he was small for a male.
> 
> Here is a photo of Jack from April 29th, I do think his tail is on the longer side of average.
> I expected he might grow into it more as he got older but it is still long.
> 
> View attachment 403152


That's an amazing tail! He's gorgeous! They both are. xx


----------



## Summercat

Biggles & Jack say, thank you @Soozi


----------



## Summercat

Jack hopped in two beds I had stacked on the table to take to the shelter this morn


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Jack hopped in two beds I had stacked on the table to take to the shelter this morn
> 
> View attachment 403267


Two beds are better than one- and definitely better than none because they went off to the shelter.


----------



## chillminx

Jack's long tail is amazing @Summercat!  And he looks so grown up now, a very handsome fellow indeed, and with a lovely sense of humour too!

Biggles is as gorgeous as ever, of course.  xx

i'm so pleased to see you back, all nice and refreshed after your break.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Jack hopped in two beds I had stacked on the table to take to the shelter this morn
> 
> View attachment 403267


I think we need a tail measuring competition! Jack "tails - You win" just magnificent! ❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys

About the tail maybe someone knows possibly @chillminx? At nine months, would Jack still be at the gangly stage where his tail and legs might be a bit longer until he gets into proportion more?

Here is a recipient of one of the beds


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> About the tail maybe someone knows possibly @chillminx? At nine months, would Jack still be at the gangly stage where his tail and legs might be a bit longer until he gets into proportion more?
> 
> Here is a recipient of one of the beds
> 
> View attachment 403294


He's still got a bit of growing I would think! His tail is his crowning glory it's just at the other end! :Kissxxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Soozi, I will try to get a photo of Jack hurrying to the kitchen for food, always with his head & tail up :Cat


----------



## Summercat

Jack being a little imp

All good with us, the boys still top friends. Biggles, though the smaller of the two, takes turns giving chase.


----------



## Summercat

Just a little update.
Boys well minus a few tummy/hairball issues lately.

They tear about most days and enjoy playing together. I am happy, how happy Biggles is.

I was ill in bed last weekend with a migraine from Friday through most of the day Saturday.
Jack slept on the bed with me, as well as hopping onto the bed with his ball for me to throw for him multiple times :Cat

He seems to have slowed in growth but his paws still look a bit larger than average, so think he may grow a bit more, or just have big paws:Shy


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Just a little update.
> Boys well minus a few tummy/hairball issues lately.
> 
> They tear about most days and enjoy playing together. I am happy, how happy Biggles is.
> 
> I was ill in bed last weekend with a migraine from Friday through most of the day Saturday.
> Jack slept on the bed with me, as well as hopping onto the bed with his ball for me to throw for him multiple times :Cat
> 
> He seems to have slowed in growth but his paws still look a bit larger than average, so think he may grow a bit more, or just have big paws:Shy
> 
> View attachment 405557


The perfect pair! Love them! ❤❤xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
All good here. Jack is weighing in today at 5.8 kilos and is ten months. Biggles has his boosters tomorrow, and I will ask the vet how she thinks Jack is doing as well. 
Boys still on great terms.
Here is a shot of Jack in the loft, which is one of their favorite hangouts:


----------



## Soozi

Oh wow! He’s a big boy! Lol! So glad all good with them both hun! Lovely to see him! So where’s Biggles? xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Soozi and Biggles says thank you for thinking of him


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Thanks @Soozi and Biggles says thank you for thinking of him
> 
> View attachment 407383


❤xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Always lovely to see those two! 
Jack *is* a large boy! There must be a streak of sibirian tiger in him!


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
Who knows 
I would have to say one parent was likely 100% street cat.
I think he has Siamese or a mix with Siamese somewhere in him. Could account for his long tail. 
Will see what the vet says tonight.
I read by nine months most cats have hit peak growth and grow less after nine months, so he may not have more to go.
If he has a larger cat mixed in, he may grow more than typical.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> Who knows
> I would have to say one parent was likely 100% street cat.
> I think he has Siamese or a mix with Siamese somewhere in him. Could account for his long tail.
> Will see what the vet says tonight.
> I read by nine months most cats have hit peak growth and grow less after nine months, so he may not have more to go.
> If he has a larger cat mixed in, he may grow more than typical.


Well he's not fat!! Just a large cat his tail alone must weigh a kilo! It's amazing! xxx


----------



## Summercat

Our lovely vet came by. Gave Biggles his booster.

Said, Jack is a big cat but doesn't think he will grow further. She said he looks in good condition.

So all well.


----------



## Summercat

A couple photos from this morning 

Cherries were not eaten just played with.
Anyone want to guess what new veggie Jack likes?


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> A couple photos from this morning
> 
> Cherries were not eaten just played with.
> Anyone want to guess what new veggie Jack likes?
> 
> View attachment 407797
> View attachment 407798


He's just so gorgeous! ❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat he's adorable! new veggies!? Spinach? Or georgette's?? At a guess. I'm sure He already likes avocados and carrots! I think!!x


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Trixie1 & @Soozi 
Jack says, he appreciates the compliments.

Trixie, yes, spinach, will post photos soon of him chomping away. 
He stuck his head in the colander where I was rinsing fresh spinach and began to eat, so I gave him a little.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks @Trixie1 & @Soozi
> Jack says, he appreciates the compliments.
> 
> Trixie, yes, spinach, will post photos soon of him chomping away.
> He stuck his head in the colander where I was rinsing fresh spinach and began to eat, so I gave him a little.


Wow!! That was a lucky guess!Lol look forward to seeing photos of him
Munching on some spinach! x


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Thanks @Trixie1 & @Soozi
> Jack says, he appreciates the compliments.
> 
> Trixie, yes, spinach, will post photos soon of him chomping away.
> He stuck his head in the colander where I was rinsing fresh spinach and began to eat, so I gave him a little.


I think I remember reading @lorilu posting that spinach is not good for cats?


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Hi,
Jack never eats much veg, just a bit, and I hadn't read spinach was a problem for most cats.

https://moderncat.com/articles/11-people-foods-cats/

https://www.catological.com/can-cats-eat-spinach/

I think it is along the line of cat grass or cat mint.


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat @SbanR Sam has the occasional tin of Purina Gourmet Gold, Ocean fish with spinach that he loves! As long as it's not too much, I think it's fine too.


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Thanks, yes, agree, as long as he is not eating a lot, I will let him enjoy. He seems to have an interest in whatever OH and I are eating, maybe as he was too young from his mother, he thinks what we eat, he should eat.

I try to get him to eat more raw when Biggles has it but there is only a little Jack will eat of raw, whereas it is Biggles favorite.


----------



## Jesthar

Summercat said:


> I try to get him to eat more raw when Biggles has it but there is only a little Jack will eat of raw, whereas it is Biggles favorite.


Lorelei wouldn't eat raw for quite some time, then all of a sudden I kept finding her eating Charlie-girls rations! So they both have raw in the morning now. Lori's still a lot pickier on flavours, but usually she'll eat it when she gets hungry enough.


----------



## Summercat

@Jesthar 
Thanks, will keep introducing, sometimes he eats a bit of raw mince. Last few times has been no.
Oh I forgot, he does like raw chicken hearts, both he and Biggles love them.


----------



## Clairabella

This little tag team are just the beautifulest ❤❤ Love these boys. So brilliant together xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Lovely to see jack and Biddles so happy together.


----------



## Summercat

Just a little update, we have a guest for a few weeks.
A little grey lady who is staying a bit to help her get more comfortable with people.

















The light wasn't very good, in the bedroom last night so photos not very sharp.

Biggles accepted her as easily as he accepted Jack and Jack is relaxed as well probably following Biggles lead.

She is still shy with us but came out last night to play and the previous night only watched from a distance the boys. I think it helps her to see them interact with us.
She was not feral but came from a bad hoarding situation and most of the cats rescued from there are very human wary.
I think probably the numbers of cats involved led to limited human interaction where she was living.

Here are some recent photos of Biggles and Jack:


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Just a little update, we have a guest for a few weeks.
> A little grey lady who is staying a bit to help her get more comfortable with people.
> 
> View attachment 409539
> View attachment 409540
> 
> 
> The light wasn't very good, in the bedroom last night so photos not very sharp.
> 
> Biggles accepted her as easily as he accepted Jack and Jack is relaxed as well probably following Biggles lead.
> 
> She is still shy with us but came out last night to play and the previous night only watched from a distance the boys. I think it helps her to see them interact with us.
> She was not feral but came from a bad hoarding situation and most of the cats rescued from there are very human wary.
> I think probably the numbers of cats involved led to limited human interaction where she was living.
> 
> Here are some recent photos of Biggles and Jack:
> 
> View attachment 409541
> 
> 
> View attachment 409542


Awww little grey kitty is beautiful. I think with you and your gorgeous boys she will soon come out of her shell hun! What a lovely thing to do for her xxx 
Might you be tempted to keep her! Lol! ❤ xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Hi,
Not at this time while we rent and are not permanent, maybe in future if the boys are still accepting of another. Maybe a foster with option to adopt.

I think we lucked out though, as this is a trail in a way to see how it goes and if we can try again with another cat who is shy in future. There are several from the same flat she came from.
If all continues to go well, I may try with another cat in August or September.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Soozi
> Hi,
> Not at this time while we rent and are not permanent, maybe in future if the boys are still accepting of another. Maybe a foster with option to adopt.
> 
> I think we lucked out though, as this is a trail in a way to see how it goes and if we can try again with another cat who is shy in future. There are several from the same flat she came from.
> If all continues to go well, I may try with another cat in August or September.


What a star you are! I do hope she grows in confidence and can go to a loving forever home. Thank you for helping her. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So pleased to See the grey cat doing so well with Biggles and Jack.


----------



## ChaosCat

She is well brought up, in spite of her hoarding background, lifting her right paw to greet us with a paw shake.
Glad she‘s gaining confidence due to the boys‘ example.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Just a little update, we have a guest for a few weeks.
> A little grey lady who is staying a bit to help her get more comfortable with people.
> 
> View attachment 409539
> View attachment 409540
> 
> 
> The light wasn't very good, in the bedroom last night so photos not very sharp.
> 
> Biggles accepted her as easily as he accepted Jack and Jack is relaxed as well probably following Biggles lead.
> 
> She is still shy with us but came out last night to play and the previous night only watched from a distance the boys. I think it helps her to see them interact with us.
> She was not feral but came from a bad hoarding situation and most of the cats rescued from there are very human wary.
> I think probably the numbers of cats involved led to limited human interaction where she was living.
> 
> Here are some recent photos of Biggles and Jack:
> 
> View attachment 409541
> 
> 
> View attachment 409542


She's gorgeous and what a lovely temperament Biggles and Jack have to allow this little one to visit without any arguments!! Your boys are both real little sweethearts! Hopefully she will grow in confidence with their help! Great photos of all three SC thanks for the update


----------



## GingerNinja

How lovely! Jack and Biggles are special boys, and very handsome too


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys

She accepted pets yesterday and was purring.

Here is a photo with Jack this morning and Biggles last night. Biggles allowed her to join in with his most favorite toy, the string remains of a Da Bird.


----------



## Soozi

Isn’t she beautiful! Those lovely green eyes! Your boys are amazing taking to her so easily. How old is she and what’s her name? ❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat she's absolutely beautiful!! With her stunning green eyes!! I love that Biggles looks so chilled out in her company and little Jack too! Not so little anymore in comparison to her!! It's lovely to see her looking very comfortable around your boys. x


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
Thanks!

@Soozi she is estimated born January 2013 and was given the name Luna at the shelter. I thought she was a little younger.

Well we are having some problems. The boys and her seem fine together and she is still a bit skittish around us at times but no matter, as she is still adjusting. Other times she comes and accepts pets and is very affectionate.

Trouble is I think she is scent marking.

I smelled urine in the bedroom first but couldn't find it and thought maybe a little had gotten on the floor.
Then found on a shelf in the walk in wardrobe where we keep some blankets and clothes urine and feces.
I cleaned it up and put the items in the wash.
Kept the closet closed.
Then I was reading in bed the other night and she hopped on the bed. Went to the end and it looked like she was going to start kneading but then she turned around and began scratching. I went over and saw she had urinated on the duvet. And found another spot with dried urine as well.
I removed it, took it to the wash and then my OH came home.
I told him and said we need to keep her out of the bedroom and I planned to get a toy to lure her out with but in the space of about 45 min to an hour there was another wet spot in about the same place on the bed.

So bed changed fully, and doors to the closet and bedroom have been kept shut.

Beaphar calming spray has been liberally sprayed. Feliway plug in is in. I got Beaphar drops on her yesterday.

So far so good and she laid on the couch near me last night.

I slept in the loft the last two nights as the bedroom needs shut and Biggles will cry and Jack open the door if we are both in.
This morning I woke up and all three cats were in the loft. I checked about carefully no urine.
Then a bit later I was sitting on the couch and smelled urine. I found it where she was resting last night.
I think it was her as the boys never urinated before but it was in the same spot she was so maybe one of the boys.

Another volunteer at the shelter spoke to the head vet there, as I was wondering if it was a UTI though the first area I found also had feces. She seems to be using the boxes for that now but I have not seen her.
The vet said most likely it is psychological, as the flat she came from (over sixty cats) had feces and urine all around including the bed.

The room I visited her in at first in the shelter, seemed to have all cats using the litter boxes. I didn't smell urine on any surfaces nor see feces and all cats were from the same flat. As the boxes were kept clean they were using them fine.

Then she was in the clinic for a period and that was in a cage.

So I am thinking it is stress but am worried, as I don't want the boys to follow suit.

Am hoping the couch was the last incident.

Forgot to say , the original plan was to keep her in the bathroom a few days. I thought she would stay in the carrier or hide for a bit but she came out and walked about cautiously.
I put her back in the bathroom when I went out but later OH left the door open. 
When I tried the bathroom again after the soiling, she cried loudly and was able to push open the door. 
So that is not an option now.


----------



## Soozi

Oh Hun I wish I could help with some advice but I don't know what to suggest I have no experience with cat soiling but it does sound like it's a stress issue.
Hope you get some good advice soon. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope you can resolve this problem! Would be a shame if the boys felt they had to mark over her marks.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww she’s a lovely young lady and it’s great that they boys are good with her. 

It does sound as if it’s her doing the marking - maybe cause the house just smells of the boys so she feels she needs to make it hers. 

Could you put her on cystophan or cystease as well as using the calming sprays etc. Check with your vet but I’d be looking at starting on 1 twice a day for a couple of weeks. 

Do make sure you clean up with biological washing powder/biotex/simple solution to make sure she doesn’t try to repeat mark.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys!
This is my first experience of this.
Right now it is confined to the couch. 
As the bedroom door is shut unless I am supervising her.
The boys like to go in the bedroom and I don't want to keep them out but now as she is more comfortable she has become more vocal, so if I go in with the boys she sometimes cries.
Yesterday for a bit all three were sleeping in the bedroom with her and Jack on the bed and Biggles on a cat lounger nearby. 
After dinner they came in again. It looked like she was going to use the bed to toilet so I scooped her up and put her on the floor. I closed the door later to her but opened it when she cried,
When I looked out to check the couch she had wee'd same spot.

@huckybuck 
I am using a spray cleaner made for urine stains. 
For a washing powder, I am not sure I have a biological one but they say bio, so hope that is good. I haven't seen the brand simple solution. 
Cystease, yes, I forgot about that will, see if it is available here. Zykelene I am not sure if it is available either will look. 
I did see Beaphar , calming supplements may try that if it is a powder.

Maybe the problem is I am not fully getting the scent removed, so I need a new washing powder for the couch covers and a better brand spray cleaner.

She is not using cat beds, rugs etc for urinating thankfully

@ChaosCat , suggested putting a puppy pad down on the area of the couch she is using to pee and I did that last night.


----------



## ChaosCat

I have lots of Zylkene left- if you want I can post them to you on Monday, but I don’t know how long they might be on the road to reach you.
If you think that’s too long- you can get them on amazone.


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Thanks! @ChaosCat I will look at a few pet shops today to see if they carry it. Also ask my vet.


----------



## SbanR

Maybe the problem is I am not fully getting the scent removed, so I need a new washing powder for the couch covers and a better brand spray cleaner.

SC,^^^^^^, the problem might well be that the urine has soaked into the couch, so the scent would still be there despite washing the covers in biological detergent.
I wonder if it would be possible to use a carpet cleaning machine on the couch?????


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
Sorry @SbanR I haven't been on the site. 
Yes, it had been soaking in, despite the puppy pads, I think the make I bought wasn't very good.
The covers don't come fully off, as I found when wanted to get them dry cleaned before. But I also use sheets for covers which I had been washing
I bought a new urine stain & odor remover that soaks in. It seems to have worked. Though now the room smells like the product.

So new cleaner for the couch and one night in the small utility room by the front door and it seems the problem is resolved. 
She used the tray for urinating that night and morning I had her in there based on two patties 
I wasn't keen to put her in the utility room as the boys have a litter tray there. I don't want to confuse them and she also wasn't keen to stay in.

I had to stop the diffusers and calming spray as Biggles was getting hyper with it.

Luna doesn't like to play with the boys. Biggles initiates play with her and she hisses at him. I don't think he understands.
When I distract him with a wand toy she comes over as well. 
If just being near the boys she is fine as long as Biggles doesn't want to play.

Honestly, though I don't think I will do this again. I will be happy when it is just the boys.
It hasn't gone quite as I expected, as things often do.
Based on how Luna was in the enclosure, I expected her to stay in her carrier or hide in the bathroom the first few days. 
Nope she was out cautiously exploring in a few minutes. 
I think her time in the clinic helped greatly her get over her fears as she was around people more.

I think she needed to be in a smaller space to begin with. My plan was to have her in the big bathroom. But OH uses that mainly and she was not hiding but wanting out.
There really are no other suitable rooms. So I see now it isn't really workable in our flat unless I gave up the utility room as a litter tray area for the boys, which I don't want to do.

I had to travel before picking Luna up and got her straight away and the day she leaves the boys go to the cat hotel, so I am feeling I have been neglecting them a bit. Jack is needier. Not that I mind the extra snuggles but I do feel bad that he is feeling insecure or at least I think he is, based on his behavior.

So will be happy to have all back to normal in August.

Luna is a lovely girl and now purrs right away when picked up. I think she will be good in a home with no young, playful cats and would also do fine as an only cat with lots of attention.

Here are a few recent pics.


----------



## huckybuck

Glad you have got her sorted and at least you have given it a go - that’s commendable!! 

She’s a beautiful looking girl so I’m sure will be snapped up!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Luna is definitely a very beautiful lady.
Glad the weeing business is resolved.
When you return from your holidays and it’s just the boys with you things will soon be back to normal- but I can very well understand you’re feeling bad about Jack.


----------



## Soozi

Hun you gave it your best shot but I can totally understand you not doing it again. You need your boys to be happy and themselves. xxx


----------



## Summercat

Well time for another update, Jack the lad should be about one now:Cat So a Happy Birthday to Jack.










He has grown into a lovely, gentle boy.

I weighed him about two weeks ago and he was 5.6 kilos.

As for Luna our foster guest, she has been adopted into a home with two other cats and a garden.

Jack and Biggles are still good friends. They play chase and wrestle.


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy birthday, big boy Jack!
You are a magnificent young man and so lucky to have found exactly this home with these humans and such a loving big brother.


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> Well time for another update, Jack the lad should be about one now:Cat So a Happy Birthday to Jack.
> 
> View attachment 414152
> 
> 
> He has grown into a lovely, gentle boy.
> 
> I weighed him about two weeks ago and he was 5.6 kilos.
> 
> As for Luna our foster guest, she has been adopted into a home with two other cats and a garden.
> 
> Jack and Biggles are still good friends. They play chase and wrestle.


Such a big boy now! We knew he'd always turn out a handsome man! 
❤xxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat A very happy birthday to you Jack Pickles!! You've certainly landed on your feet! And what a handsome little chap you are! Enjoy your special day xx


----------



## Soozi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACK! xxx*


----------



## chillminx

Happy Birthday Jack, what a gorgeous heart-throb you are! xx


----------



## bluecordelia

Happy birthday Jackie boy x


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Birthday handsome boy :Kiss
Hope you’ve had a fabulous day xx


----------



## Summercat

Jack says, thank you friends for the birthday wishes.

It is hard to believe now how tiny he was. Here are a few past photos of Jack from when he first came to us.


----------



## Clairabella

Oh my days ❤❤ Look how teeny he was and the beauty big boy he has grown into ❤❤

Happy birthday gorgeous boy xxxx you are bigger than your tabby friend, owl face  although he looks more voluptuous coz he’s such a fur ball lol. I dunno where Jack carries his weight SC. He’s really lean and trim. You are in fine shape handsome boy :Kiss xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you


----------



## Summercat

We have a guest again, well this time two. Two very friendly boys who will be spending a few days before traveling on.

Biggles and Jack greeted them politely with nose kisses. Though Sam the short haired fellow was a bit skittish of the kisses, Frodo the long haired accepted.

From our experience with Luna, there isn't a good place to keep them closed off, so playing it by ear





































Right now Biggles and Jack are snoozing in OH's office, Frodo is in the utility room where he began and had fun with a cat toy.
Sam I am not sure, last I saw he was exploring.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Awww.... aren’t Biggles and Jack good to greet these visitors with such politeness :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

So lovely to see them well settled- if only for a few days.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat ,Yes, they are relaxed and sleeping now.

I will make chicken tonight for myself and all the kitties, hopefully it will tempt Frodo & Sam to eat. 
Not keen on the pate food I offered earlier.

I think it will be hard for your son to let these two go, despite the usefulness of being a regular foster


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat ,Yes, they are relaxed and sleeping now.
> 
> I will make chicken tonight for myself and all the kitties, hopefully it will tempt Frodo & Sam to eat.
> Not keen on the pate food I offered earlier.
> 
> I think it will be hard for your son to let these two go, despite the usefulness of being a regular foster


We will see- I don't dare to predict anything there. But I tend to see him as a foster fail- maybe because I'd like those two hobbits as family members.


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
So summer has past, weather now chilly and rainy.
Jack and Biggles are racing about the flat playing games as I type.

Not much to report, as I am not one for focusing on minor things, but the boys are good and great pals.
Our scale is broken and need to get a new one but think Jack the lad is probably 6 kilos now.
This morning I got cuddles from Jack in bed, he pads on the blanket then comes over to lay in the crock of my arm.

Just got an update from Google photos, it is Biggles two year anniversary with us and almost Jack's one year so will have to do some flash back photos soon.


----------



## chillminx

Lovely boys @Summercat. xx


----------



## Summercat

chillminx said:


> Lovely boys @Summercat. xx


Thank you:Cat


----------



## Summercat

For @Soozi 
I promised you a photo of Jack's tail awhile ago but he is usually in motion. This pic gives you an idea of its height.


----------



## Soozi

HA HA! Magnificent tail on a magnificent cat! Adorable! :Kiss ❤xxx thank you Hun.


----------



## Summercat

A few days late but Biggle's anniversary just was. September 16th 2017.

Here are a few photos from the day. He relaxed very quickly and decided he was home.

















He was estimated a year and a half when he came to us.

Biggles now:


----------



## Soozi

Happy Anniversary Biggles! You are one handsome boy! ❤xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

A very happy anniversary to you, gorgeous boy!
And a happy anniversary to your family, too.


----------



## Tawny75

Happy Anniversary Biggles!!


----------



## Charity

Happy Anniversary beautiful Biggles


----------



## raysmyheart

*Happy:CatAnniversary:CatBiggles ♥*
- very best wishes from Speedy & @raysmyheart !


----------



## SbanR

Happy Anniversary Biggles


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Anniversary handsome Mr B :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys


----------



## Trixie1

Happy Belated Anniversary Mr Biggles. Hope you enjoyed your very special day!! x


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys

Now it is Jack the lads turn, he has been with us one year now.

Very happy he came to us and Biggles has a friend. They enjoy their madcap racing about and games.
Having two was the best thing.

Happy anniversary Jack :Cat


----------



## Soozi

Happy anniversary gorgeous boy! ❤xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Ah Jack, very happy anniversary and congratulations on finding such a lovely home!


----------



## Tawny75

Very Happy Anniversary Jack! xx

Love all of us x


----------



## Summercat

Jack, says thanks guys


----------



## SbanR

Happy Anniversary Jack!


----------



## Trixie1

Happy anniversary Jack hope your enjoying your very special day xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks all

From Jack:
I had a good day running around with my pal Biggles. I played fetch & got to eat all day my fave food, Meowing Heads, for every meal!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

happy gotcha jack.


----------



## Summercat

Thank you xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi all,
I recently got a request from @Soozi for more photos of the boys.

Here are the duo hanging out on the windowsill. They love the wool bed, which has shrunk due to being washed a few times. I know I am probably not supposed to do that:Shy but it has made it a nice snuggly size. If I ever shrink it down too much, I will buy a new one.

And the other pic is Jack's new spot. He has long jumped onto the fridge. Now it is leaping from the fridge to the top of the cabinets.
Usually he jumps onto the counter to get off the fridge and he did the same today with the top cabinet.
He is back up again, so I snapped this pic a short while ago.
If we try to get him off the fridge or the top of the cabinet (using a ladder) he wiggles away.


----------



## Soozi

Awww! Thanks for the fab pics hun! I love your boys! ❤❤xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Beautiful boys!


----------



## Charity

They're both gorgeous xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Thanks for pics


----------



## Summercat

Thank you guys ❤

My friend who was one of the people who found Jack, was over the other day and she said, I cannot believe you used to fit in my hand, as he has gotten so big.

I was just thinking recently as well, he used to go under the fridge or cabinets at times, now he is on top.


----------



## Summercat

Did someone say Christmas is coming soon?










We have been good

And were kind to our recent guest, who is now in his new home.










So we hope Santa brings us something.

Boys, have been mostly well, Biggles was off color the other day but seems better now. 
Now that the heating is on, they like to sleep on the shelves over the radiators to bake a bit.
Nice and cosy.
Jack still tries to open the front door but as we usually remember to keep the key in the lock, he isn't as successful now.
He likes the high areas of the fridge and tops of kitchen cabinets.

Whenever we have a guest, I am reminded, two is the perfect number for us. So it is good to have these little trials, as a reminder.☘


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Jack still tries to open the front door but as we usually remember to keep the key in the lock, he isn't as successful now.


I'm now waiting to hear that Jack's learnt to flick the key out first before jumping up again to open the door


----------



## Summercat

SbanR said:


> I'm now waiting to hear that Jack's learnt to flick the key out first before jumping up again to open the door


That may very well be :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

Happy Valentine's Day from us ❤

These photos were taken today



















Jack and Biggles are both well. Harmony still reigns for the most part, along with health and happiness.
Hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend ❤❤❤


----------



## dustydiamond1

Summercat said:


> Happy Valentine's Day from us ❤
> 
> These photos were taken today
> 
> View attachment 431244
> 
> 
> View attachment 431245
> 
> 
> Jack and Biggles are both well. Harmony still reigns for the most part, along with health and happiness.
> Hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend ❤❤❤


❤ Happy Valentines Day ❤
Beautiful photos. So happy all is going well with you all. Gypsy is snoozing the day away as well. It's 13 degrees Fahrenheit with enough wind to make it bitter cold outside.





















At least we are finally seeing the elusive Sun. Warming up to 40 degrees tomorrow. I'm trying to decide between sistal or hemp rope to repair her shredded tree posts, any suggestions? Happy weekend. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> ❤ Happy Valentines Day ❤
> Beautiful photos. So happy all is going well with you all. Gypsy is snoozing the day away as well. It's 13 degrees Fahrenheit with enough wind to make it bitter cold outside.
> View attachment 431268
> View attachment 431269
> View attachment 431270
> At least we are finally seeing the elusive Sun. Warming up to 40 degrees tomorrow. I'm trying to decide between sistal or hemp rope to repair her shredded tree posts, any suggestions? Happy weekend. Stay safe and warm.


I found hemp more durable than sisal.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> I found hemp more durable than sisal.


Thanks, she really did some damage on them. Not sure why she likes one more than the other.


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> Thanks, she really did some damage on them. Not sure why she likes one more than the other.


She will have a very good reason, but being a cat won't share it with you.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> She will have a very good reason, but being a cat won't share it with you.


Boy that's for sure! I had switched them when it started to get ragged thinking it was the higher location she liked but no, for some reason in that little cat brain of hers she likes one better than the other. She only started to really tear into the 2nd one when the 1st one got so completly torn up. Picked up some sistal but think it may be too large diameter and picked up some 'polished'(?) hemp that seems really soft. Will see what I can do later on. 1am Sunday here.


----------



## Summercat

I am not sure which type is which @dustydiamond1 but I think this is sisal :










This type does not seem to hold up as well.

This, one, I am not sure the material but it is amazing. I only have one like it, made from a local manufacturer. Wonderful, we have had it since about September 2017 I think when not long after Biggles arrived.
We have thrown out a few posts of the other type that did not hold up nearly as well. 









This is a well used post but does not look it. Very well made, used daily, for scratching, sitting and games.


----------



## Jcatbird

Summercat said:


> I am not sure which type is which @dustydiamond1 but I think this is sisal :
> 
> View attachment 431430
> 
> 
> This type does not seem to hold up as well.
> 
> This, one, I am not sure the material but it is amazing. I only have one like it, made from a local manufacturer. Wonderful, we have had it since about September 2017 I think when not long after Biggles arrived.
> We have thrown out a few posts of the other type that did not hold up nearly as well.
> View attachment 431429
> 
> 
> This is a well used post but does not look it. Very well made, used daily, for scratching, sitting and games.


Well.... Hi! I think the first is sisal but the second looks more like a softer fiber. Maybe a treated cotton? Sisal can make a terrible mess. I like your second one!
Sorry I have not been around for awhile but very glad to see everyone is well! 
A belated Happy Valentine Day to all from ...
Banjo and her Frog Prince,








Wanda Heart and 








The old man, BJ as well as the rest of the Clowder.


----------



## Summercat

@Jcatbird 
Very nice to see you and yours ❤

I think you may be right, the better scratching post could be threaded cotton. It holds up very well and they use it all the time.


----------



## Summercat

Just a little update from Biggles & Jack. 
The boys are both well.

Jack found his favorite well worn valerian fish under the couch the other week. I had replaced it with a few of the exact same fish but once he found his original pal, the others are of no interest. Strange as original fish has a lot less valerian scent, I would have thought the others would appeal more. We play fetch with fish pal a lot.

Jack is still has his attachment to the salad spinner. Whenever I get it out, he gives it head rubs.
Water continues to be a fascination and I am pretty sure with enough water he would swim.

OH was replacing light bulbs the other day and ladders are always fun. OH obligingly moved the ladder so Jack could swipe the chandelier.










The boys play well together and are good friends still. Though Jack is the younger, he no longer looks the baby of the two.


















Hope everyone is well


----------



## chillminx

Wow what a big handsome fellow Jack is!  

Great photos of the two of them together. I am so pleased they get on. xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @chillminx  I am happy and relieved they have a good relationship.

I worry sometimes when they play fight, as Jack is a lot bigger and stronger than Biggles. On occasion when Bigs meows as if hurt during play I separate them. But they seem to both like play fighting and chasing each other and Biggles often initiates play.


----------



## chillminx

Aww, it's nice they like to play-fight. My girls seem to have given up play-fighting as they have got older (they are now 7 y/o). Up to last year the girls had a really playful relationship with the boys and often chased each other and played, stalk, hide and pounce together in the garden. Especially funny when they used to do the sideways crab-walking or the 'stonking' (bouncing on stiff legs) 

Nowadays the boys are still keen to play with the girls but the girls get huffy and affronted and won't join in.. The boys are never rough with them, and one of the boys is a small cat, smaller than the girls. The other boy is one of the most gentle, sweet natured cats I have known, always kind to other cats (and humans). So I am not sure why the girls no longer want to play chase...


----------



## Summercat

@chillminx 
Oh poor fellows. Maybe the girls just grew out of chase type games.

Biggles is often up for a game and the boys hide behind doors and pop out of boxes at each other. Luckily with only two they are matched in that way. If one did not want to, it would be more difficult with only two.

Biggles is about four and a half give or take a bit. He was estimated about one and a half when I adopted him and Jack will be two around the end of August.
I worry a little more about Biggles, not just because of Jack's bigger size but Biggles has a small skeletal issue. It is one of his ribs, you can feel it sticking out. I try to be careful when holding him or picking him up. It doesn't seem to bother him but cats often hide pain. I worry that Jack might in play, put too much pressure on the area and hurt him.
The vet said he may have been born with it or it may be from poor nutrition while he was growing.


----------



## chillminx

Poor Biggles! Hopefully the rib is strong enough to resist any damage if he and Jack have a boisterous play session. x


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
@chillminx, I am probably being overly cautious. The vet thought it grew that way, so not the result of an old injury, so my worry is probably over nothing. xx


----------



## Summercat

Well the news this time is that Jack sadly has congestive heart failure. He has been in the hospital for several days. He is doing better. He was allowed home last night but had to be back early this morning for more bloodwork and to see the cardiologist again.
If things keep improving he will be able to come home for longer and I can pick him up this evening.
I am not sure how many people are still about that remember Jack, so did not post anything earlier but decided I should, just in case anyone would like to know.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Well the news this time is that Jack sadly has congestive heart failure. He has been in the hospital for several days. He is doing better. He was allowed home last night but had to be back early this morning for more bloodwork and to see the cardiologist again.
> If things keep improving he will be able to come home for longer and I can pick him up this evening.
> I am not sure how many people are still about that remember Jack, so did not post anything earlier but decided I should, just in case anyone would like to know.


I'm so sorry to hear your news. So devastating.
He's hardly any age at all.
Please do keep us updated on how he's doing.
Sending lots of supportive vibes. Xxx.


----------



## Purplecatlover

So sorry to hear this :-( I hope you’re all as ok as can be. fingers crossed he improves and you can have him home tonight. Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Well the news this time is that Jack sadly has congestive heart failure. He has been in the hospital for several days. He is doing better. He was allowed home last night but had to be back early this morning for more bloodwork and to see the cardiologist again.
> If things keep improving he will be able to come home for longer and I can pick him up this evening.
> I am not sure how many people are still about that remember Jack, so did not post anything earlier but decided I should, just in case anyone would like to know.


Oh no, oh poor Jack. Poor you & Biggles. Such devastating news 
I do hope he improves enough to come home to you all.
Oh this has really upset me, he & Biggles are such a fantastic pair.
I'm so sorry.
Sending supportive vibes & a virtual hug your way xx


----------



## MilleD

Summercat said:


> Well the news this time is that Jack sadly has congestive heart failure. He has been in the hospital for several days. He is doing better. He was allowed home last night but had to be back early this morning for more bloodwork and to see the cardiologist again.
> If things keep improving he will be able to come home for longer and I can pick him up this evening.
> I am not sure how many people are still about that remember Jack, so did not post anything earlier but decided I should, just in case anyone would like to know.


I'm so sorry to hear this @Summercat . I hope he can be made comfortable and you get some nice time with him.

Sending you hugs and positive wishes xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh @Summercat I'm so sorry to hear that Jack has been so unwell keeping everything crossed that he improves and can go home today. Sending tonnes of healing vibes and lots of love too xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Everything crossed for Jack here, too!


----------



## Summercat

Thank you very much @SbanR, @Purplecatlover, @ebonycat, @Trixie1, @MilleD, & @ChaosCat
It helps to have your kind comments and support.
Jack was given a 50/50 chance on Sunday as his kidneys were very poor due to the heart treatment. It is a trade off and a delicate balance to get it right. He had seemed better when I saw him on Saturday when he was taken off the oxygen.
This is Jack on Saturday









They let me see him both Saturday and Sunday evening.
I am waiting news about tonight and hope the news is good.
He ate when at home last night and this morning and I think that is a sign in his favor.
Hopefully the bloodwork and the cardiology visit will show progress.


----------



## chillminx

@Summercat - I am so very sorry to hear about dear Jack's heart condition. I do hope he can be stabilised with medication that manages the condition without adverse effects on his kidneys, so that he has some good years ahead with you all.

Bless him! xx

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Tawny75

I am so sorry to hear about Jack. Much love xxx


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Thanks also @chillminx, @Tawny75 and everyone. 
You all helped me get through a very tough day but Jack is home now sleeping on the bed. 
I will update in greater detail tomorrow but at the moment we are good.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I’m so pleased Jack is back home.
I’ve been thinking of you both all day.
Sending you strength & topping up the healing vibes for Jack xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Sorry to hear about Jack, glad he is home now. Sending love xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> Thanks also @chillminx, @Tawny75 and everyone.
> You all helped me get through a very tough day but Jack is home now sleeping on the bed.
> I will update in greater detail tomorrow but at the moment we are good.


so pleased he's back home where he belongs. If you need anything at all let us know. Xxx


----------



## Trixie1

So glad to hear that Jack is home. Keeping everything crossed here and topping up the healing vibes too. xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh my goodness... what have I missed 

poor Jack....

Sending some hugs and healing vibes over

x x


----------



## chillminx

Thinking of you and dear Jack @Summercat xx


----------



## TriTri

More hugs here to Jack xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @chillminx , @Willow_Warren , @Purplecatlover, @Trixie1, @ebonycat , @Jojomomo & @TriTri plus everyone else following and/or who has been in contact with me.

Sorry, I did not update yesterday but was feeling very overwhelmed.

Jack is currently having injections of 40 ml once a day for his kidneys. I have never given injections before and the needle was huge poor fellow, they had me try in the clinic but it was difficult for a first time. Luckily my neighbor who has experience from giving her dog injections was able to help. So I don't need to bring him daily to the clinic for injections or try to do myself. We decided best to do two 20 ml injections with one needle.
He is also on blood clotting meds, anti nausea and a nutrient drink I give him by syringe.
I am keeping an eye on his heart rate.
He goes to the clinic Saturday for more blood work and scans.
I think they will review his medication then.

He is sleeping more than usual and eating about half as much. But he walks about, plays a bit with Biggles. Not quite chasing as before but the jump out hide and seek games they sometimes play.

Unfortunately, at the moment renovation in our bedroom began at the same time Jack went to hospital so the flat is a bit out of sorts for both boys but hopefully it will be done in a few more days. We had flooding from a burst pipe end September and the renovation had only just begun.
My OH was away as his mother passed a few weeks ago and he just came back last night.
Seems to be following the saying that when it rains it pours.
But I know this has been a difficult year for many people and some have lost loved ones, including beloved pet family members not too long ago.

I appreciate everyone's support and I am hoping for good news Saturday and that with medication and monitoring Jack can be with us quite some time longer.


----------



## Summercat

Jack yesterday, he loves soft blankets.


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Summercat - thank you for the update about dear Jack. x It sounds as though he is being stabilised for the moment with the medications, which must be a big relief for you.

I'm not surprised you're feeling overwhelmed, with all you have going on. I find house renovations stressful & disruptive enough at the best of times, and I can imagine how difficult it might be at the moment to have strangers in your home when you are occupied with Jack's health.

I hope all goes well on Saturday with the scans and any further tests. x


----------



## Trixie1

Hi @Summercat Thank you for the update. I'm so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time at the moment, what with a death in the family and now the worry with Jack's health. I'm glad to hear that he is still eating and playing with Biggles. Yes, it must be daunting having to give jack injections if you've never given injections before. Thank goodness for your neighbour. I do hope that his condition can be managed with the correct medication. Keeping everything crossed here that things improve. Good luck on Saturday. Hope all goes well,Sending tonnes of healing vibes and lots of love too, xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of Jack and you!


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for Saturday! Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys very much. I will update after his visit on Saturday.

@chillminx Yes, absolutely, you are correct, I just want to focus on Jack as much as possible and wish the work on the bedroom was over. As there was mold it needs to be done but it is not a good time.
Hoping tonight is the end.
@Trixie1 
Yes, I am very thankful we have such good neighbors.


----------



## MilleD

I'll be sending huge positive vibes for him xx


----------



## oliviarussian

So sorry to hear this news, sending positive vibes to your lovely boy x


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Jack went in for more bloodwork today and to see the cardiologist again. They asked to stop his medication temporarily. He should return on three December for more bloodwork, a sonogram and x-ray. 
Then after a period of seeing how he does, they will decide on what course of action to take.
He was a really good boy at the vets today.
I think the staff are getting to know him. The girl at the door did not have to ask me who I was bringing.
He is laying curled up on the bed now and ate almost right away when back, after I cut his tape off from the needle site.
Thanks again, from myself Jack & Biggles


----------



## Purplecatlover

I hope you’re all home & relaxing. What a good boy he is, you all must be so stressed!

sending so much love and healing vibes from me and jasper xxxx


----------



## Summercat

@Purplecatlover
Thanks very much
Yes, it has been stressful but now getting better.
The renovation has ended, well almost, just a few little things left to do which will not be nearly as disruptive.
Jack is doing good at home and is relaxed.
The vet visit went well but I know the going to and fro so much is adding stress to him but it must be done.
It is nice to have the boy at home for cuddles and spoiling.
Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hugs to Jack x


----------



## Purplecatlover

Summercat said:


> @Purplecatlover
> Thanks very much
> Yes, it has been stressful but now getting better.
> The renovation has ended, well almost, just a few little things left to do which will not be nearly as disruptive.
> Jack is doing good at home and is relaxed.
> The vet visit went well but I know the going to and fro so much is adding stress to him but it must be done.
> It is nice to have the boy at home for cuddles and spoiling.
> Xx


Make sure you take time to relax yourself aswell. I know from when jasper was extremely ill as a baby how stressful it was and it can really effect you. If you need anything just let us know! 
Sending love to all of you xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

So glad vet visit went well today. Good boy Jack.
Thinking of you all & topping up the healing vibes for Jack.
Hoping for positive news on Thursday. Sending you love & strength xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys, will take one day at a time. He is still Jack, though a less active one.

Last night:


----------



## Summercat

Jack is back in hospital  his heart rate increased and I brought him in. More fluid on lungs....
Positive vibes welcomed in boatloads.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Summercat said:


> Jack is back in hospital  his heart rate increased and I brought him in. More fluid on lungs....
> Positive vibes welcomed in boatloads.


Me and jasper are sending so so many positive vibes. You can get through this :Cat sending lots of love and wishes too xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Purplecatlover 
Thank you Faye


----------



## Trixie1

Oh No! sending tonnes and tonnes of positive healing vibes your way for little Jack, keeping everything crossed here SC that he improves very soon. Lots of Love xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh shame!
Paws and fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Nicola234

I have been reading through your post, so sorry to hear Jack is back in hospital  sending lots of positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry to hear you are back in hospital Jack, I’m keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no, come on darling Jack please feel better.
Sending a truck load of healing vibes Jack's way.
Sending you strength @Summercat thinking of you & Jack xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh no  Sending lots of vibes and love xx


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes. Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you very much @Purplecatlover , @Trixie1 , @ChaosCat , @Nicola234 , @Willow_Warren, @Jojomomo , @ebonycat, @SbanR and anyone else who has been sending positive thoughts and messages via other channels.

I am allowed to visit Jack today at five. I have been reading more about medications for his condition. As I understand, his heart will not get better and the left side is the problematic side and is enlarged.

Normally, diuretics, anti clotting medication and beta blockers or calcium channel blockers at times are used for treatment.
So far, they have told me that Jack does not need the beta or other blockers as his blood pressure is normal.

In my reading, I still think Jack would benefit from them, especially as he had another episode so close after the first. The blockers do more than treat high blood pressure but also regulate heart rhythm and have other benefits. So I plan to push for that to be included in his treatment plan.

Maybe the worry is they will lower his blood pressure too much, as his blood pressure is normal. Often HCM occurs in older cats, as the result of high blood pressure as the trigger, the same as in people to my understanding.

Hopefully, Jack will be able to come home soon.

Thank you all again xx


----------



## Jojomomo

@Summercat fingers crossed Jack can come home soon. Has he seen a cardio specialist vet? My old cat Anubis saw a specialist who diagnosed him with restrictive cardiomyopathy. He was on Frusomide, Clopidogrel, Aspirin and Vetmedin. Vetmedin isn't lisenced for use in cats but is commonly used, it helps the heart beat more efficiently. I would definitely ask for their reasoning behind recommending certain medications but not others. Sending more love xxx


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Thank you very much @Purplecatlover , @Trixie1 , @ChaosCat , @Nicola234 , @Willow_Warren, @Jojomomo , @ebonycat, @SbanR and anyone else who has been sending positive thoughts and messages via other channels.
> 
> I am allowed to visit Jack today at five. I have been reading more about medications for his condition. As I understand, his heart will not get better and the left side is the problematic side and is enlarged.
> 
> Normally, diuretics, anti clotting medication and beta blockers or calcium channel blockers at times are used for treatment.
> So far, they have told me that Jack does not need the beta or other blockers as his blood pressure is normal.
> 
> In my reading, I still think Jack would benefit from them, especially as he had another episode so close after the first. The blockers do more than treat high blood pressure but also regulate heart rhythm and have other benefits. So I plan to push for that to be included in his treatment plan.
> 
> Maybe the worry is they will lower his blood pressure too much, as his blood pressure is normal. Often HCM occurs in older cats, as the result of high blood pressure as the trigger, the same as in people to my understanding.
> 
> Hopefully, Jack will be able to come home soon.
> 
> Thank you all again xx


Hoping Jack has improved and you'll be able to bring him home soon.
Keeping you both in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @SbanR xx

@Jojomomo

Thank you and definitely will be asking the vet tonight.

As I understand from my reading, Frusomide is a diuretic. Can you tell me how often and in what dosage you gave that? The reason I ask, is I have seen online that it is often given at home but I have not been given a prescription yet. They gave him diuretics by drip when brought in first and this time by injection.

Clopidogrel yes, I have a prescription for Plavix but was told to stop last Friday as they wanted to reassess after checking his bloodwork. I think because they did not consider him a clotting risk but still it is puzzling to me.

Aspirin no.

Vetmedin I will look up and ask about tonight.

Xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Yes, Frusomide is a diuretic, also commonly used in humans. It's powerful but think it be harsh on the kidneys. I think Anubis was on 5mg 4 times per day (he died 18 months ago so is a bit hazy now). He only had aspirin twice per week, it also works as an anti-clotter. 

Good luck with the vet, hope you get answers to your questions xx


----------



## ebonycat

Evening @Summercat I hope Jack's improved & is well enough to come home. Thinking of you both.
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat topping up the healing vibes for Jack hoping he's improving and will be back home with Biggles and his family very soon. xx


----------



## Summercat

@Jojomomo 
Very sorry about Anubis. Thanks for the information. Our cardiologist seems a bit on the hands off side, so I wanted a better idea of what others are doing or have done.

Sorry for just a quick note guys but thank you to everyone who wrote in to check on Jack. I am going to pick him up shortly so have to be fast. But he is improving as it was not as severe an attack as last time. 
I hope he comes home fully medicated or I will discuss with our regular vet, I have already been in contact with her.
Here are some photos from last night when I was able to visit with him for a short time:

















I brought some food but he wouldn't eat. He hasn't eaten at the clinic so hope he will when home tonight.


----------



## Purplecatlover

@Summercat 
Got a tear in my eye looking at those photos. I'm glad you get to pick him up soon & fingers crossed he eats when you're all home.

sending more love & wishes to all of you. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh @Summercat I'm another one that's got tears in my eyes seeing Jack. It just makes me so sad & upset, we can't explain to them why they are at the vet hospital or why they are sick.
That they are having all these shots & they're in the hospital to get them feeling better. I so wish we could explain it to them 

I hope when you bring Jack home tonight that he feels up to eating a bit.
I'm sure once he's home with you & Biggles he will feel more comfortable & will feel like eating.
I'm sending him the biggest heap of healing vibes I can send & of course a huge supportive hug for you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Hi @Summercat just to say I'm thinking of you & Jack.
I hope he's home & has eaten some dinner.
Lots of snuggles tonight xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys,
I am worried. He seemed better last time I brought him home. He ate and was less lethargic.
I know he has had two heart attacks, so being lethargic makes sense but I think the wrong call was made last time and he should have been put on diuretics and heart medication straight away after stabilization.

He is now from today on a beta blocker, a diuretic but not Furosomide but a less strong one called Spironolactone.
The reasoning being his kidneys were in poor shape from the heavy doses needed to stabilize his heart but I am worried the Spironolactone will not be as effective and from what I read it takes 2-3 days to show an effect. So a catch 22.

My vet is going to try to come by tonight. I have been reading about beta blockers vs ace inhibitors for CHF and want to ask her opinion on an ace inhibitor combined with Vetmedin for Jack vs a beta blocker. If she agrees, I will speak to the cardiologist on Saturday when Jack goes in for more blood work. Beta blockers work but seems to have extra risk.

Jack ate a tiny bit today and nothing last night but has been drinking lots.

His prognosis is listed as cautious.


----------



## MilleD

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys,
> I am worried. He seemed better last time I brought him home. He ate and was less lethargic.
> I know he has had two heart attacks, so being lethargic makes sense but I think the wrong call was made last time and he should have been put on diuretics and heart medication straight away after stabilization.
> 
> He is now from today on a beta blocker, a diuretic but not Furosomide but a less strong one called Spironolactone.
> The reasoning being his kidneys were in poor shape from the heavy doses needed to stabilize his heart but I am worried the Spironolactone will not be as effective and from what I read it takes 2-3 days to show an effect. So a catch 22.
> 
> My vet is going to try to come by tonight. I have been reading about beta blockers vs ace inhibitors for CHF and want to ask her opinion on an ace inhibitor combined with Vetmedin for Jack vs a beta blocker. If she agrees, I will speak to the cardiologist on Saturday when Jack goes in for more blood work. Beta blockers work but seems to have extra risk.
> 
> Jack ate a tiny bit today and nothing last night but has been drinking lots.
> 
> His prognosis is listed as cautious.


I take it you've tried something like Fortiflora to encourage him to eat? Or will it contradict with his medication?

I assume the diuretic will make him thirsty?

Poor baby, really hope things start to look up for him. Sending you loads of positive vibes x


----------



## Summercat

@MilleD 
I don't have Fortiflora at the moment but can get some if allowed, thanks, good idea.
The diuretic unfortunately is bad for his kidneys, so that is why he is drinking lots of water. His creatinine levels were still high on the blood results from Saturday and then with needing another hospitalization, I think they are probably worse, as they must use high doses to remove fluid. 
He gets another blood check Saturday.
The creatinine levels had been going down slowly before his second hospital stay but were still too high.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys,
> I am worried. He seemed better last time I brought him home. He ate and was less lethargic.
> I know he has had two heart attacks, so being lethargic makes sense but I think the wrong call was made last time and he should have been put on diuretics and heart medication straight away after stabilization.
> 
> He is now from today on a beta blocker, a diuretic but not Furosomide but a less strong one called Spironolactone.
> The reasoning being his kidneys were in poor shape from the heavy doses needed to stabilize his heart but I am worried the Spironolactone will not be as effective and from what I read it takes 2-3 days to show an effect. So a catch 22.
> 
> My vet is going to try to come by tonight. I have been reading about beta blockers vs ace inhibitors for CHF and want to ask her opinion on an ace inhibitor combined with Vetmedin for Jack vs a beta blocker. If she agrees, I will speak to the cardiologist on Saturday when Jack goes in for more blood work. Beta blockers work but seems to have extra risk.
> 
> Jack ate a tiny bit today and nothing last night but has been drinking lots.
> 
> His prognosis is listed as cautious.


Oh @Summercat I'm so sorry to hear that Jack is still so unwell, poor sweetheart and what a worry for you really hope that his appetite improves today. Keeping everything crossed here. xx


----------



## SbanR

Poor Jack. 
Thinking of you and topping up the supportive vibes. Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys,
He has been lapping up a lot of broth I made with chicken legs. 
My regular vet is going to come round this evening to see Jack.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Jack x x x x


----------



## chillminx

@Summercat - I am so sorry you are having a worrying time with Jack. x I do hope his condition can be stabilised very soon and his appetite returns. .

Thinking of you, and sending lots of healing vibes to dear Jack. xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Been thinking of you and jack too, all crossed for some good news and I’m so sorry this is happening. Love from Kiki molly and me xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

We keep our fingers and paws crossed here, too, sending our best vibes.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh poor baby Jack, @Summercat I'm sorry I missed this when you initially posted that Jack was unwell, send healing vibes to Jack and hugs to you xx


----------



## Jojomomo

@Summercat I'm glad to hear Jack is having some chicken broth and that your usual vet will see him. It's good that he's on a diuretic even if it is a less powerful one.

Thank you for your wishes about Anubis, heart disease in cats is awful.

Sending more wishes to you and Jack xxx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat , @ChaosCat , @Whompingwillow , @chillminx , @GingerNinja @Jojomomo , @SbanR, @MilleD @Purplecatlover 
Thanks very much for your messages and anyone else following along, thank you for thinking of Jack.

My vet came around last night. She read over the cardiologist's report. She thinks it points more to DCM vs HCM as he has an enlarged heart and had pulmonary edema. We also spoke to the cardiologist again and that was his thinking as well.

They had told me they thought HCM when I first brought him in. Since then we have seen quite a few vets (all very nice) but no consistency, except for the cardiologist who has been tracking Jack but I haven't seen him directly each time.

The thinking DCM, is why the current medication was not initially introduced as with DCM, the cardiologist thought monitoring would work best. Jack's situation is complicated, as usually there is not a repeat so fast and he has poorly kidneys. The issue with his kidneys could be from the medication to stabilize his heart or it was an undetected problem before and the medication made it worse, we don't know.
Hopefully, the right balance is made.

Jack ate a little last night, twice about 40 grams total but something. He ate a little this morning as well. 
Tomorrow morning he goes in for more blood work. I know all the back and forth is not good but is necessary at this time. Luckily the clinic is only about 15/20 minutes by taxi.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat , @ChaosCat , @Whompingwillow , @chillminx , @GingerNinja @Jojomomo , @SbanR, @MilleD @Purplecatlover
> Thanks very much for your messages and anyone else following along, thank you for thinking of Jack.
> 
> My vet came around last night. She read over the cardiologist's report. She thinks it points more to DCM vs HCM as he has an enlarged heart and had pulmonary edema. We also spoke to the cardiologist again and that was his thinking as well.
> 
> They had told me they thought HCM when I first brought him in. Since then we have seen quite a few vets (all very nice) but no consistency, except for the cardiologist who has been tracking Jack but I haven't seen him directly each time.
> 
> The thinking DCM, is why the current medication was not initially introduced as with DCM, the cardiologist thought monitoring would work best. Jack's situation is complicated, as usually there is not a repeat so fast and he has poorly kidneys. The issue with his kidneys could be from the medication to stabilize his heart or it was an undetected problem before and the medication made it worse, we don't know.
> Hopefully, the right balance is made.
> 
> Jack ate a little last night, twice about 40 grams total but something. He ate a little this morning as well.
> Tomorrow morning he goes in for more blood work. I know all the back and forth is not good but is necessary at this time. Luckily the clinic is only about 15/20 minutes by taxi.


im glad jack has eaten, a little is better than nothing! I hope you're all ok. I know how stressful it is & hopefully your finding time to look after yourself.

always try and go with your gut aswell, if you think something isn't right it usually isn't - we know our pets! (Once a vet told me Jaspers bloods were normal - he wasn't acting right so I searched all of the blood names and numbers and they were very much not normal - when I rang back and asked for another vet he told me to bring him in straight away. When we know we know!

you're doing a fantastic job & jack will definitely know how much you're doing for him. always ask if you need anything. Sending lots of love and wishes & I hope the vets goes ok today xxx


----------



## white_shadow

.
Hi *Summercat* !

I want to pass along a couple of (what I believe are) top-of-the-line info and support resources for you.........

*The first* is an A_Z coverage of heart issues in cats with kidney insufficiency. It's part of what many folks call the 'Oracle' for kidney cats. The author of all this is a Brit who moved to and lived in the US for many years and has lately returned to the UK........extraneous info, perhaps, but, that experience has made her someone who's become very familiar with both UK and American feline vet med, and she is unabashedly frank where there are quality differences between the two. That 'Oracle' is "Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease" and has been recognized internationally by feline Veterinary Specialists as a reliable reference source. Best of all for me, though, is that it's written in plain language and also provides the substantiating reference links.

OK - the section on heart disease is _*this one*_.

(now, only by coincidence did I see a mention of Spironolactone as I was scrolling through there.......the complete statement is "Spironolactone is not recommended as monotherapy but can be added to furosemide..." [a quote from The Merck Veterinary Manual w/link] - something you might want to pursue. The coverage of diuretics is about 2/3 'down' on that page.)

Now, *the second* is a specialized online community of folks who are managing their heart kitties' health. They have been active online for almost 21 years, so needless to say, they know a thing-or-two about all of this. In my experience, there is no better place online for info, advice and support than these specialized groups. (They still use the early Internet pre-forums "list serve", email format as their operating platform. This may take a little getting used to, but the 'return on investment' can be enormous/everything. I always recommend that folks get themselves a new, separate email account [such as Gmail/Yahoo] to use exclusively for these groups - it really will help to best manage all the to-and-fro messages by keeping them all in one place.) OK - enough promotion LOL - you'll find those folks here: _*Feline Heart Support*_. (About halfway down the left side you'll see a blue bar *+Apply For Membership in This Group*.)

I have a small but strong connection with all this, because my little 'white shadow' was taken very suddenly by this while we were arranging and waiting for diagnostics.

Will be thinking of you both as you continue on the journey








.


----------



## Summercat

@Purplecatlover ~ thank you for the well wishes xx

@white_shadow ~ You are correct, that is what I read as well about Spironolactone. I thought they were putting Jack on a beta blocker but apparently Upcard is not one which I thought. Frankly it is all a bit puzzling to me in regards to Jack's meducation.
This is Uocard: https://www.vetoquinol.com/eng/content/launching-upcard-innovative-drug-congestive-heart-failure-dog
So he is on this as another diuretic instead of furosemide. 
He has this twice a day, the Spironolactone once a day and the Plavex once a day. 
My friend found another feline cardiologist who we will see next week to get a third opinion, as we have my vets and the cardiologist he has seen in the clinic.

Very sorry about your White Shadow. Thank you for the advice and I will contact the group. I have been reading Tanya's Guide.
Xx

Here is the fellow last night. He is eating well today and is still drinking lots of chicken broth, he seems to prefer that to water.


----------



## Jojomomo

Aww I love that pic of Jack, glad he is eating well  

Just looked up Torsemide/ Upcard, it is from the same class of diuretic as Frusomide bit is apparently more potent.

I agree with looking on Tanya's website and the Yahoo group, both useful sources of information.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Jojomomo 
Jack had bloodwork yesterday and his creatinine is high, 402. I just got a message from the cardiologist to lower the dose of Upcard to one per day. So I won't give him the evening dose.
As I understand, it is tricky to balance treating the heart without causing too much damage to the kidneys.
But he is perkier which is good.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning, how is Jack this morning?
I hope he’s managed to eat some breakfast.
Has he got to go back for more bloods this week?
Thinking of you both & of course Biggles as well.
Sending a supportive hug xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi @ebonycat

Jack says thanks for thinking of him. He is eating well. His appetite is back. He ate a bit too much this morning and it came back up, so I am trying now to watch his meals stay a bit smaller.
But he has a good interest in food which is great.

His is scheduled for an echocardiogram on the 15th and I don't think they planned to take blood then but will double check before going, so don't feed him prior if so.
Then the doctor asked to schedule another visit end December but I am not sure what they want to do then just that they wanted me to bring him in end December. Maybe a check up before the New Years holiday here. That's all I have on my paperwork so far.

My friend and I are going to visit another cardiologist tomorrow who is a feline specialist. Just to consult but without Jack only his paperwork.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Hi @ebonycat
> 
> Jack says thanks for thinking of him. He is eating well. His appetite is back. He ate a bit too much this morning and it came back up, so I am trying now to watch his meals stay a bit smaller.
> But he has a good interest in food which is great.
> 
> His is scheduled for an echocardiogram on the 15th and I don't think they planned to take blood then but will double check before going, so don't feed him prior if so.
> Then the doctor asked to schedule another visit end December but I am not sure what they want to do then just that they wanted me to bring him in end December. Maybe a check up before the New Years holiday here. That's all I have on my paperwork so far.
> 
> My friend and I are going to visit another cardiologist tomorrow who is a feline specialist. Just to consult but without Jack only his paperwork.


Oh I'm so happy to hear Jack's appetite is back, easy does it now Jack. Little & often I guess from now on.

Speaking with another cardiologist might bring a fresh light into Jack's condition & treatments. Will be thinking of you.

Keeping you all in my thoughts & hoping Jack's able to stay stable.
Lots of gentle hugs heading his way & sending you strength & a supportive hug xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Omg Karen @Summercat i have only just logged on I am so sorry about poor jack.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys for checking in on Jack.

I canceled the appointment for today and rescheduled for next week. A doctor friend of my friend, said we really should bring Jack.
I am hesitant about that, as I don't want to cause more stress, as that is bad in his condition and he already has other needed appointments. 
So the new appointment will be in the afternoon, so not as much traffic as the cardiologist we want to consult is farther away. Today's appointment was evening.
I will bring all of his paperwork and he should have a recent blood test then, so really have most things but will probably want another echocardiogram and x-ray. We have been getting lots of those lately and I say we, as I have been holding his legs.

@ebonycat, thanks much, we can use all the hugs we can get. Xx

@Gallifreyangirl , thank you xx

Here is the fellow last night, he came over for some cuddles.


----------



## white_shadow

.
*@Summercat* - have you used Gabapentin with Jack

ever ?
since this diagnosis ?
A question about its likely safety with him, put to both the Vet and the Specialist well ahead of that appointment might be worthwhile.

It's commonly used 'over here' (NA) as a mild sedative pre-Vet visits/exams/etc. for anxious/fractious cats.
.


----------



## GingerNinja

Topping up the healing vibes for Jack. I don't have any advice on the treatment but hope, with all my heart, that his condition stabilises and can be managed xxx


----------



## chillminx

Thinking of you Summercat, and sending many healing vibes to dear Jack. xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Jack is a lot brighter today, thanks everyone who is looking in on him.

@chillminx Jack says thank you very much & he is feeling better.

@white_shadow Thank you, I have heard the name but am not familiar with it. I will ask but I am not sure if he is getting an echocardiogram or bloodwork it would be good to sedate before as may alter results but I can ask. Will be something to keep in mind for future definitely if I cannot use now. I do spray the carrier with Beaphar calming spray and give him a spot on for calming but I know he is still stressed.

@GingerNinja thank you very much, he seems more himself today.


----------



## SbanR

Lovely update @Summercat .
Hope Jack continues to improve. Holding you all in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## white_shadow

.
OK - I've dug out some references for you on using gabapentin - the last one is perhaps best for the Vets.

GENTLE SEDATION for managing aggressive cats
https://bostonstreetvet.com/2016/09...tle-sedation-for-fearful-and-aggressive-cats/
STUDY: https://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.251.10.1175
and article describing study: https://fearfreepets.com/study-gabapentin-reduces-stress-cats-veterinary-visits/

SEDATION - PRE-VET VISITS - GABAPENTIN - VERY TECHNICAL & FOR VETS
http://vetanesthesiaspecialists.com...ionOptions_Feline_ABVP2015_HeidiLShafford.pdf

There's also an apparently very effective gentle physical restraint technique known as "Clipnosis" - there's a plain language coverage on "Tanya's" site _*here*_, inside which is a link to a piece from Ohio State U about it. And, there's this vid






There are also plastic clips marketed on Amazon et al expressly for "clipnosis".

Hope something there helps!
.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Hope you’re both ok. Sending lots of love & purrs from me & jasper. You’re both so strong. Keeping updated with the updates. Thankyou for taking time to update us xxx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you @SbanR from Jack & I xx

@white_shadow 
Hi, I'm sorry, what I meant by stressed, I meant anxious and cries. Normally Jack is very quiet and only would meow at the front door from time to time.
He cries in the taxi. At the clinic he is great and lays for whatever needs done. I have helped hold him for bloodwork and x-rays and he is very good.
He is normally very relaxed and easy going. A lover of belly rubs and comes up for cuddles. Super.
Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for reading and for your support @Purplecatlover 
I will keep you guys updated. All well at the moment and he will get his bloods done again on the 15th, as I checked and they want to do them again.
They asked I put him on renal food for the moment, so bought a few renal wet foods to try out. He ate the Animonda renal, so, so far so good.
Xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Gentle hugs from me, I’m very fond of your lovely Jack and am really hoping they can get his condition under control x


----------



## Purplecatlover

Glad he’s eaten renal food.. good job jack!!!. Jasper won’t eat the one he’s got so will try amodia. 
With Jaspers kidney failure (obviously not the same) we use a phosphorus binder (pronefra) to bind the phosphorus in his normal food. What consistency is the amodia? 

Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks very much from Jack and I @oliviarussian Xx

@Purplecatlover 
The Animonda renal I opened so far was a foil tray, it seems similar to the Animonda Vom Feinsten trays. I will take a pic later. 
I also got a big tin of renal from Animonda & two smaller tins of renal by Farmina but didn't open them yet, will let you know when I do.
I ordered also some Beaphar renal trays but they didn't arrive yet.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Thank you so much! Jasper eats food and is obsessed for around a month then decides he doesn’t like It so I have to buy another 

Jack, you are super tough and can smash this :Kiss


----------



## Trixie1

@Summercat I'm so pleased to hear that Jack Is eating the renal food. Good boy keeping everything crossed here for further improvements and really hoping that the vet can find a combination or meds needed to manage his condition successfully. Sending lots of Love xx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you @Trixie1 he seems to be doing really well, thanks for thinking of him. Xx

@Purplecatlover He is a strong boy so hoping that is in his favor. I snapped a few pics for you of the Animonda renal in foil. It had a lot of potato cubes, which I mostly picked out. 
If Jasper likes Animonda Vom Feinsten he will probably like this:




























I mashed it up with a fork.


----------



## Summercat

Hi,

I switched Jacks appointment from Tuesday to yesterday morning. 
He saw the cardiologist, got x-rays, an echocardiogram and blood tests.

There is good news☘. Jack's left side of his heart is still enlarged but it has gone down a little. The wall is still thickened but that is not expected to change. No fluid in his lungs.
His blood results are improved. He was 402 last Saturday with creatinine and this Sunday 247. Still higher than normal but better.
His prognosis is better as well. From first not likely to come home, to fifty fifty chance and now about a twenty percent chance he will live five more years (or live to be five) I was a little unsure exactly what was being said but a lot better.

His spirits seem good and he is much more himself. Here is a photo from two nights ago:









@white_shadow , I joined the feline heart group you recommended and got a good tip. I was struggling a bit with the Plavix as it has a very bitter taste. If I put it in food he eats around it or walks away from the food. By mouth, he tries to spit it out. The message board recommended empty capsules. Works great, I asked the cardiologist yesterday if I can give him the Upcard together with the Plavix and he said yes, so his morning dosing will be the Upcard & Plavix together in a capsule. Much easier❄

@Purplecatlover 
Jack and Biggles ( who finishes it off) give a big thumbs up to Beaphar renal food salmon flavor. I have not tried the other flavors yet but this is liked. Foil trays also but a bit thicker than Animonda and without the potato cubes.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I switched Jacks appointment from Tuesday to yesterday morning.
> He saw the cardiologist, got x-rays, an echocardiogram and blood tests.
> 
> There is good news☘. Jack's left side of his heart is still enlarged but it has gone down a little. The wall is still thickened but that is not expected to change. No fluid in his lungs.
> His blood results are improved. He was 402 last Saturday with creatinine and this Sunday 247. Still higher than normal but better.
> His prognosis is better as well. From first not likely to come home, to fifty fifty chance and now about a twenty percent chance he will live five more years (or live to be five) I was a little unsure exactly what was being said but a lot better.
> 
> His spirits seem good and he is much more himself. Here is a photo from two nights ago:
> View attachment 457186
> 
> 
> @white_shadow , I joined the feline heart group you recommended and got a good tip. I was struggling a bit with the Plavix as it has a very bitter taste. If I put it in food he eats around it or walks away from the food. By mouth, he tries to spit it out. The message board recommended empty capsules. Works great, I asked the cardiologist yesterday if I can give him the Upcard together with the Plavix and he said yes, so his morning dosing will be the Upcard & Plavix together in a capsule. Much easier❄
> 
> @Purplecatlover
> Jack and Biggles ( who finishes it off) give a big thumbs up to Beaphar renal food salmon flavor. I have not tried the other flavors yet but this is liked. Foil trays also but a bit thicker than Animonda and without the potato cubes.


Very happy to see Jack has improved. Hope this improvement continues


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I switched Jacks appointment from Tuesday to yesterday morning.
> He saw the cardiologist, got x-rays, an echocardiogram and blood tests.
> 
> There is good news☘. Jack's left side of his heart is still enlarged but it has gone down a little. The wall is still thickened but that is not expected to change. No fluid in his lungs.
> His blood results are improved. He was 402 last Saturday with creatinine and this Sunday 247. Still higher than normal but better.
> His prognosis is better as well. From first not likely to come home, to fifty fifty chance and now about a twenty percent chance he will live five more years (or live to be five) I was a little unsure exactly what was being said but a lot better.
> 
> His spirits seem good and he is much more himself. Here is a photo from two nights ago:
> View attachment 457186
> 
> 
> @white_shadow , I joined the feline heart group you recommended and got a good tip. I was struggling a bit with the Plavix as it has a very bitter taste. If I put it in food he eats around it or walks away from the food. By mouth, he tries to spit it out. The message board recommended empty capsules. Works great, I asked the cardiologist yesterday if I can give him the Upcard together with the Plavix and he said yes, so his morning dosing will be the Upcard & Plavix together in a capsule. Much easier❄
> 
> @Purplecatlover
> Jack and Biggles ( who finishes it off) give a big thumbs up to Beaphar renal food salmon flavor. I have not tried the other flavors yet but this is liked. Foil trays also but a bit thicker than Animonda and without the potato cubes.


very very happy to hear this , big cuddle to Jack xx


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I switched Jacks appointment from Tuesday to yesterday morning.
> He saw the cardiologist, got x-rays, an echocardiogram and blood tests.
> 
> There is good news☘. Jack's left side of his heart is still enlarged but it has gone down a little. The wall is still thickened but that is not expected to change. No fluid in his lungs.
> His blood results are improved. He was 402 last Saturday with creatinine and this Sunday 247. Still higher than normal but better.
> His prognosis is better as well. From first not likely to come home, to fifty fifty chance and now about a twenty percent chance he will live five more years (or live to be five) I was a little unsure exactly what was being said but a lot better.
> 
> His spirits seem good and he is much more himself. Here is a photo from two nights ago:
> View attachment 457186
> 
> 
> @white_shadow , I joined the feline heart group you recommended and got a good tip. I was struggling a bit with the Plavix as it has a very bitter taste. If I put it in food he eats around it or walks away from the food. By mouth, he tries to spit it out. The message board recommended empty capsules. Works great, I asked the cardiologist yesterday if I can give him the Upcard together with the Plavix and he said yes, so his morning dosing will be the Upcard & Plavix together in a capsule. Much easier❄
> 
> @Purplecatlover
> Jack and Biggles ( who finishes it off) give a big thumbs up to Beaphar renal food salmon flavor. I have not tried the other flavors yet but this is liked. Foil trays also but a bit thicker than Animonda and without the potato cubes.


Great news SC So pleased to hear he's improving. Hope he continues to improve further. Sending more healing vibes Jacks way. xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

So so glad he’s improving!! Sending more healing vibes from me and Jasper xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad about these news! Keep on fighting, little big Jack!


----------



## chillminx

Excellent news about Jack's progress @Summercat! I am so pleased to hear this!  Bless the dear fellow for his tenacity xx

I hope he continues to make progress - very good news about the drop in his creatinine levels and about the damage to his heart not being as bad as first thought.

I found the empty gel capsules very useful in the past with a previous cat, when I had to pill her with bitter tasting tablets. I used to use the second smallest size of gel caps as they were easier to fill than the smallest size. The larger sizes were all too big for her to swallow with ease. Size 1 is the largest and as I recall I used Size 3 for my girl. I used to buy them by the 100 from ebay.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh @Summercat this has made my day 
I'm so pleased to hear this.
I hope Jack continues to make progress & stays bright.
Good boy Jack, such a brave boy with everything you've been through :Kiss
You've done so well with him. 
Sending you a huge virtual hug & furry kisses to Jack & Biggles from Ebony & Alfie xx


----------



## Psygon

Oh gosh, I don't know why but I hadn't looked in this thread and seen what's been happening with Jack I was reading through the thread with a year in my eye but I am so so pleased to get to the current update and see that Jack is doing better. So sorry that he has been through so much but so so happy that he is doing well right now.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @SbanR , @Whompingwillow , @ChaosCat , @Purplecatlover , @Trixie1 @ebonycat, @chillminx & @Psygon and anyone else checking in on Jack.

The cardiologist felt things were well enough, that he could wait to see him in three months. As long as I keep an eye on his respiratory rate and bring him in straight away if it increases. In two weeks, there will be another blood check to keep an eye on his creatinine levels but he won't need a specific cardiology appointment for that. 
Thank you all for your support, it means a lot. Jack and Biggles send their greetings and thanks.❄


----------



## Purplecatlover

So, so pleased for you and your boys! Absolutely smashed it jack you tough cookie. Well done, it’s been super stressful for you & you’ve done so well. Hopefully things keep getting better!!! Xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks Faye xx


----------



## ebonycat

Evening @Summercat 
How are you & the boys?
Just been thinking of everything you've been through & going through. I hope you're coping physically & mentally.
I know when things happen to our pets we go on autopilot, we don't think about ourselves.
I do hope you're ok & you have a support network of family & friends.
You have all of us here xx

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you all & I know I'm a bit of a mess lately but I'm offering you a supportive hug & to say you're not alone.
Love to you, Biggles & Jack xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks very much @ebonycat as I know how difficult things have been for you.

It was hard when I first got the news and I was of course upset. Now am better but have periods when I am sad but try not to be for Jack's sake. What time he has left, I want him to be happy and not add to stress for him by being teary or unhappy. So am trying to think positive and enjoy the time we have with him.

He seems very much normal now and is even filling out. When my vet saw him at home after his second discharge she said he looked more like a kidney patient than a heart patient as he was so thin.
My friend who has been helping me saw him yesterday and commented that he felt better to the touch, not as thin. The combination of heavy diuretics for his heart & not eating had him looking very unwell. He looks much better now.

His energy levels seem back to normal too but I am trying to have him be moderate in what he does without restricting him completely. He was always a very active cat and strong. The heights he could jump were pretty amazing. So now if he brings me a toy to play fetch with, I won't throw it to let him jump to catch it but will scoot it along the floor. Not too far or too fast, as I know exertion is not good. I also put toys under rugs or wrapped up in a scarf for him to find, games that don't involve as much energy.

Biggles missed his buddy. I am trying to be fair to him and give him a lot of attention too. He is happy Jack is back. I had cuddles from both this morning.

Here are some photos, not good quality as poor light but I was trying to get some snaps for Christmas. I have finally begun to decorate for Christmas. With Jack's condition I just didn't have the heart earlier.



















Xxx hugs to you as well


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
A short little update but just wanted to share this cute pic from yesterday where Jack looks like a rabbit (Jack Rabbit is one of his nicknames).
He is doing well.










He has an appointment to have his bloods rechecked on Sunday morning and my vet will come by hopefully on Monday eve to give them both their vaccinations. Plus I would like the added resssurance if she can listen to his heart & lungs before the longer holiday period here starts - from New Year's Eve till after eight January.

@chillminx I cannot find empty capsules here so have been using the Omeprazole capsules he was prescribed temporarily after his first hospital stay. I have been emptying them & adding the Palvex & Upcard in the morning. I would like to find smaller capsules but cannot find empty sold nor a smaller dose of Omeprazole, which I think is fairly innocuous. I don't want to use a medicine that may leave trace amounts that are not good. 
He does seem sometimes to struggle a little with the capsule, so I would like just a tad smaller. The capsules are 20 mg size.


----------



## chillminx

@Summercat - are you able to order items from ebay?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Empty-Ge...260917?hash=item1a2b290f75:g:HdgAAOSwyslbo~k2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000-EMP...877751?hash=item1ef5253ef7:g:lmIAAOxy7S5SAsUj

ebay.com also has the same thing.

I am pretty certain it was size 3 capsule I used for my cats medicines.


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Summercat those feet! Jack is such a cute beautiful boy


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh bless him, he's such a gorgeous chap :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Whompingwillow & @GingerNinja, he is pretty cute☃

@chillminx No, unfortunately I cannot find anywhere that sells them. I will try to see if I can get some from Germany. He takes the capsules but they don't seem to go down smoothly. What you are showing look great.


----------



## Summercat

Hi,

Jack had another round of bloodwork yesterday morning. He meowed a bit in the carrier on the way down but was quiet on the way back. I think he knows when he is on his way home now.

The results came though and are mostly good. His creatinine is 157 which is what I think his initial bloodwork on admittance to the hospital said. 
It is normal, the high end of normal but fine.
I asked for his thyroid to be checked as well, as I read hyperthyroidism can be a cause of of heart problems. 
It came back normal for his thyroid.
I am disappointed in a way, as I hoped if it was his thyroid it would give me something to pin point that I can treat. An overactive thyroid or high blood pressure, common problems in older cats, can often lead to heart issues, but if you treat the underlying cause the heart issue can be controlled.
Jack having normal blood pressure and a normal thyroid lead back to it being genetic, which at his age it was the first assumption.

My vet is coming tonight I hope, if not tomorrow to give the boys their vaccinations and check on Jack. One thing in the blood results which was a little high, is I think calcium but want to ask her.

Boys both are doing well. A few people came round over Christmas and commented how normal Jack is looking now. 
I am really happy his creatinine levels are under control and at least he does not have renal issues as an extra worry at the moment.

Here is the fellow yesterday:


----------



## chillminx

Aww bless the dear fellow! I am so pleased Jack is feeling better and his creatinine levels are under control. What a relief for you!  x


----------



## Summercat

We had our visit from our regular vet tonight.
Biggles got his vaccination but Jack has to wait, as too soon after his heart failure. 
He looks very well, she said, no longer too thin and everything sounded good.
Blood work positive, I shared it with her.
Not much to report really but things are looking less dire. Which frankly, when this first occurred I did not expect.
So we will enjoy this time.

Thanks everyone who has been following along with Jack.
I hope to have nothing to report for quite some time. ☘
Happy New Year❄ Looking forward to saying goodbye to 2020: Roll on 2021


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> We had our visit from our regular vet tonight.
> Biggles got his vaccination but Jack has to wait, as too soon after his heart failure.
> He looks very well, she said, no longer too thin and everything sounded good.
> Blood work positive, I shared it with her.
> Not much to report really but things are looking less dire. Which frankly, when this first occurred I did not expect.
> So we will enjoy this time.
> 
> Thanks everyone who has been following along with Jack.
> I hope to have nothing to report for quite some time. ☘
> Happy New Year❄ Looking forward to saying goodbye to 2020: Roll on 2021
> 
> View attachment 458957


So glad Jack is stable but even if there's nothing to report, please come on with photos


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> We had our visit from our regular vet tonight.
> Biggles got his vaccination but Jack has to wait, as too soon after his heart failure.
> He looks very well, she said, no longer too thin and everything sounded good.
> Blood work positive, I shared it with her.
> Not much to report really but things are looking less dire. Which frankly, when this first occurred I did not expect.
> So we will enjoy this time.
> 
> Thanks everyone who has been following along with Jack.
> I hope to have nothing to report for quite some time. ☘
> Happy New Year❄ Looking forward to saying goodbye to 2020: Roll on 2021
> 
> View attachment 458957


Such a huge relief, good boy Jack. Our little fighter.
With such a loving big brother looking after you & a mama that loves you both with all her heart, you've done so well. 
Keep getting stronger darling Jack xx


----------



## chillminx

Aww that's brilliant news that Jack is stable, the dear fellow.  I hope this will continue for as long as possible.

Happy New Year Jack, Biggles and @Summercat!  x


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s so good to hear!


----------



## GingerNinja

No news is good news!

Lovely pic of Jack :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

SbanR said:


> So glad Jack is stable but even if there's nothing to report, please come on with photos


Will do xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys very much and Happy New Year everyone 
☃❄✨
Am just going to have a quiet night in with my fellows.
Will make a cup of tea first and pop open some wine later.
Have an enjoyable and peaceful night 
Xx


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Thanks guys very much and Happy New Year everyone
> ☃❄✨
> Am just going to have a quiet night in with my fellows.
> Will make a cup of tea first and pop open some wine later.
> Have an enjoyable and peaceful night
> Xx


Did you get round to making the ginger tea?
Easy, innit


----------



## oliviarussian

Give Jack a little cuddle from me x


----------



## Summercat

SbanR said:


> Did you get round to making the ginger tea?
> Easy, innit


An no :Shy but will try today, as having a day in, the sidewalks are a sheet of ice.
I still have ginger in the fridge and have lemon as well to add. Do I peel the ginger or just cut it up and add to the teapot with boiling water?


----------



## Summercat

oliviarussian said:


> Give Jack a little cuddle from me x


Done xx ❤


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> An no :Shy but will try today, as having a day in, the sidewalks are a sheet of ice.
> I still have ginger in the fridge and have lemon as well to add. Do I peel the ginger or just cut it up and add to the teapot with boiling water?


If the ginger is firm n not starting to go soft n wrinkle, scrape off the skin. Slice as fine as you can and cover with boiling water. Leave to brew n enjoy

Ps. Lemon!!!!????:Jawdrop


----------



## Summercat

SbanR said:


> If the ginger is firm n not starting to go soft n wrinkle, scrape off the skin. Slice as fine as you can and cover with boiling water. Leave to brew n enjoy
> 
> Ps. Lemon!!!!????:Jawdrop


Thanks!  
I was thinking lemon and ginger tea but maybe that should be lemongrass. I will skip the lemon and just try ginger.


----------



## Summercat

Here is a quick little update on Jack. 
He is doing very well, seems just about the same as before but eating smaller meals, (which is good, as he vomited a few times after larger ones.)
I can almost forget that he is not fully healthy, aside from when he gets his tablets. His report gave his outlook as cautious but I feel positive for the future based on his progress so far.










Tonight on top of a bookshelf.










With his buddy Biggles. I put the bed there as they both like to lay there as the vent is on top of a radiator (and watching water from the sink) but I think I need a bigger bed :Hilarious










This week❄


----------



## MilleD

@Summercat that middle picture is brilliant. Keeping all toasty with the snow outside :Happy


----------



## Nicola234

Great news, hopefully all good news from now on, he’s a gorgeous guy x


----------



## SbanR

He's a looker. Knows how to pose too


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s very nice update! So glad he’s doing good!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys❄
Chilly today, minus 16 in the daytime + more snow 
Xx


----------



## ebonycat

@Summercat ahh lovely update, oh Jack you're so very handsome.
So pleased all is going well.
Lovely picture of Jack snuggled up to his buddy Biggles :Kiss xx


----------



## Summercat

Thank you @ebonycat ☃


----------



## GingerNinja

Lovely update and pics 

I was thinking of Biggles earlier as he reminds me of the cat on the purizon packet!


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja

Thank you ❄

I just looked up Purizon food, he does  sometimes his coat is fuller than others. Nice they are using a black kitty on the packets.
Biggles says he can pose if they need another :


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @GingerNinja
> 
> Thank you ❄
> 
> I just looked up Purizon food, he does  sometimes his coat is fuller than others. Nice they are using a black kitty on the packets.
> Biggles says he can pose if they need another :
> 
> View attachment 460258


They definitely could not ask for a more gorgeous model!


----------



## Summercat

ChaosCat said:


> They definitely could not ask for a more gorgeous model!


Biggles says thank you ☃


----------



## Summercat

Hi guys,
Just a mini update. All well, Jack is happily playing and eating normally.

I had a little panic the other day, as Jack was almost at the end of his main diuretic tablets and I went to the clinic pharmacy to pick up more. They didn't have any and the guy working there (not the usual lady) said they were discontinued. 
So I went into the the clinic to ask what they recommended and while waiting one of the vets who had seen Jack was just arriving and asked me how Jack was. She said I could try online to find them and I tried but they were all out. All pet pharmacies I went to were out as well.
There is a larger pill that I can cut - a 3mg vs the 0.75 I was using but it doesn't have a divider intention like the previous, so I am not as comfortable that I will get it exactly right.
So am now looking for a good pill cutter as mine is a bit fiddly.
I don't want to accidentally give too much of the diuretic.

Still snow and chilly. We had minus 23 the other evening. About a week ago it was the most one day snowfall in 65 years ❄

Here are a few recent pics of the fellow:

Snuggled up in bed while it is cold outside 














Jack climbed in the cupboard when I left the door open when cooking. He decided the roasting pan was a good place to rest :Hilarious









Relaxed Jack


----------



## MilleD

Summercat said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a mini update. All well, Jack is happily playing and eating normally.
> 
> I had a little panic the other day, as Jack was almost at the end of his main diuretic tablets and I went to the clinic pharmacy to pick up more. They didn't have any and the guy working there (not the usual lady) said they were discontinued.
> So I went into the the clinic to ask what they recommended and while waiting one of the vets who had seen Jack was just arriving and asked me how Jack was. She said I could try online to find them and I tried but they were all out. All pet pharmacies I went to were out as well.
> There is a larger pill that I can cut - a 3mg vs the 0.75 I was using but it doesn't have a divider intention like the previous, so I am not as comfortable that I will get it exactly right.
> So am now looking for a good pill cutter as mine is a bit fiddly.
> I don't want to accidentally give too much of the diuretic.
> 
> Still snow and chilly. We had minus 23 the other evening. About a week ago it was the most one day snowfall in 65 years ❄
> 
> Here are a few recent pics of the fellow:
> 
> Snuggled up in bed while it is cold outside
> View attachment 463180
> View attachment 463182
> Jack climbed in the cupboard when I left the door open when cooking. He decided the roasting pan was a good place to rest :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 463183
> 
> Relaxed Jack


I would recommend a jeweller's scale if you want to measure the pill after cutting to ensure accuracy. They go down to very small amounts.

Might just make you feel more happy with the amount.

He's so gorgeous x


----------



## ewelsh

Jack looking gorgeous as ever xxxx


----------



## Jojomomo

Gorgeous boy, I love his pink nose :Cat glad to hear all is well xx


----------



## ebonycat

So happy to hear Jack is eating well & playing.
He’s such a gorgeous boy.
The picture of him in the roasting pan is too adorable.

I hope Biggles is well.

Hope you can find a decent pill cutter. I managed to get a fairly good one on Amazon.

Kisses to Biggles & Jack.
Hugs to you.
Stay safe xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks guys ❄

I emailed last night to see about an appointment for him in two weeks, he is due back with the cardiologist for a check up.

@MilleD 
Good idea and I will see if I can find one.

@ebonycat 
Mr. B is good and says thanks for asking after him. He has been having the zoomies a lot lately and I think it may be related to the days having more light. Often he is a small ball of fluffy black fur, dashing about and making happy noises.


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
Here is a little Jack update.
He had an appointment with the cardiologist yesterday. He was very good and tolerated the bloods, EKG & sonogram well. 
The good news is his heart is no longer enlarged. 
Unfortunately, he still has a thickened left ventricle which is found with HCM.
The EKG was good, bloods show slightly raised creatinine. Otherwise ok.
The cardiologist said I should stop medications as at the moment he does not need them.
Unfortunately, when we did that last time, he went into heart failure again. So at the moment I plan to continue meds.
The Plavix does not have an effect on the kidneys and the diuretics we use should be mild so I think we will get another opinion on the dosage and then may continue with those.
On the feline heart chat I was recommended by @white_shadow, I am posing the question there to get views and experiences.
The cardiologist I think is good and the clinic good but from what I see, he is a bit hands off and is very cautious with medications.
In Jack's case, as he is so young the HCM is not the result of another condition such as high BP, I think that's why he does not want to treat something not currently present, such as fluid or an enlarged heart. 
But the information I am getting from others is, their cats who had HCM young have done well staying on the Vetmedin diuretic. 
So we will probably get my vets opinion later this week if possible and another cardiologists opinion.

Here is Jack a few days ago:


----------



## Summercat

Hi,
I saw this today and wanted to share:
https://www.theguardian.com/science...w-covid-variant-heart-problems-pets-cats-dogs

I asked the cardiologist last visit about myocarditis but I was thinking in terms of the large water damage we had in the bedroom and mold while we were waiting for repairs.
He had said there is not good research on myocarditis in cats and did I think a viral link but I said no mold/fungus at the time but now am wondering about this.
I think he did say a biopsy would be needed to prove linkage.

Jack and Biggles are good, we just had repair men around again today for more water damage from the same pipe as last time  but thankfully less repairs needed. Both boys full of beans at the moment. Here is a recent pic of Jack the lad:


----------



## Nicola234

Gorgeous boy! Glad to hear both are doing well


----------



## SbanR

Looking very regal Jack


----------



## Summercat

Nicola234 said:


> Gorgeous boy! Glad to hear both are doing well


Thank you xx


----------



## Summercat

SbanR said:


> Looking very regal Jack


Jack says, thank you ❄


----------



## ebonycat

Oh no!! Sorry you’re having water pipe problems.
I do love my house & I do love being single (most of the time) but sometimes the whole ‘I’m on my own in this house’ gets me down.
When things go wrong in my house, I seem to get hit by a string of problems. One after the other.
Then when I think I’m finally on top of everything, something happens to turn everything upside down again.

I’m so glad Jack’s still doing well, he’s such a strong/ brave boy.
And Biggles, well Biggles is just gorgeous.

Give them both a head scratch from me xx


----------

